# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΑΛΛΟΘΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ?

## Remedy

δεν ειχε τυχει ποτε να ερθω σε επαφη με ατομα εξαρτημενα απο το αλκοολ στο περιβαλλον μου και δεν ειχα παρατηρησει συμπεριφορες.

με αφορμη πολλα περιστατικα στο φορουμ, οπου εμπλεκονται παραπανω απο ενα ατομα και το λεω αυτο για να μην θεωρηθει οτι μιλαω για ενα συγκεκριμενο ατομο, ειπα να συζητησουμε κατι που με εχει βαλει σε σκεψεις πολλες φορες στο φορουμ. δεν τοεκανα μεχρι τωρα γιατι τυχαινε να συμβαινει μονιμως με ενα συγκεκριμενο ατομο.
τωρα που τα περιστατικα εχουν πληθυνει, νομιζω οτι μπορουμε να το συζητησουμε πιο γενικα.

ειναι ο αλκοολισμος αλλοθι για οποιαδηποτε απαραδεκτη συμπεριφορα?
δεν ειμαστε ολοι αλκοολικοι (προφανως) αλλα ολοι εχουμε μεθυσει εστω και μια φορα, νομιζω.
προσωπικα δεν κανω τπτ διαφορετικο αν πιω, εκτος απο το να δειχνω και να ειμαι ζαλισμενη.
ουτε πιο καλος ανθρωπος γινομαι ουτε χειροτερος, ουτε πραγματα που δεν πιστευω λεω, ουτε πραξεις που δεν αποδεχομαι κανω.
το ιδιο συμβαινει και με οσους κοντινους μου εχω δει πολυ πιωμενους.
για τον λογο αυτο, ουδεποτε δεχομαι το μεθυσι, ειτε προκειται για μεμονωμενο περστατιοκο ειτε για αλκοολισμο, σαν δικαιολογια για να παρουσιαζει κανεις ενα προσωπο που υποτιθεται πως δεν εχει.

πιστευω οτι ειμαστε τα ιδια ατομα ειτε πιωμενοι ειτε οχι και οτι απλα οταν πινουμε το δειχνουμε πιο ξεκαθαρα.
δεν συγχωρω λοιπον μια συμπεριφορα υπο την επηρρεια αλκοολ, αν δεν επροκειτο να την συγχωρεσω ....ξεμεθυστη...
εχω δε παρατηρησει, οτι πολλα ατομα εθισμενα αρεσκονται να χρησιμοποιουν σαν δικαιολογια την συνηθεια τους αυτη.
εγω αρνουμαι να τους το αναγνωρισω σαν αλλοθι.

συμφωνειτε η διαφωνειτε?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ θα την πάω λίγο παρακάτω την κουβέντα...

Είναι η δυστυχία άλλοθι για κάτι?
Μερικές φορές προσπαθούμε να δικαιολογήσουμε μια άσχημη συμπεριφορά λέγοντας πως κάποιος αντιμετωπίζει χοντρά προβλήματα στη ζωή του, είτε αυτά είναι μια ψυχική/σωματική αρρώστια, είτε είναι απόρριψη από την οικογένεια/φιλους/σύντροφο, και προσπαθούμε να τον δούμε με μεγαλύτερη επιείκεια συγχωρώντας κάποιες αποκλίνουσες συμπεριφορές.
Θέωρώ και έχει αποδειχτεί, πως απλά κοροιδεύουμε τον εαυτό μας.
Όταν κάποιος είναι @@χαρακτήρας, στην όποια δυστυχία ή ευτυχία το ίδιο θα αντιδράσει.
Το θέμα είναι να έχει την ποιότητα και την καλλιέργεια να καταλάβει πως δεν φταίνε οι άλλοι για τη δυστυχία του και να μη ξεσπάει πάνω τους.
Εκεί ανοίγει ένας φαύλος κύκλος. Ο άνθρωπος αυτός δεν κοιτάει να λύσει τα δικά του θέματα, αλλά να τη σπάσει στους άλλους είτε από ζήλια για την ευτυχία τους, είτε γιατί θεωρείται αδικημένος από το σύμπαν που ο άλλος είναι πιο αποδεκτός, και δεν μπορεί να αντιληφθεί πως τα περισσότερα από τα προβληματά του, είτε είναι ο μοναδικός που μπορεί να τα λύσει, είτε είναι ο ίδιος που τα έχει προκαλέσει. 

Για το αλκοολ
Είναι γνωστό πως με το αλκοολ απελευθερωνόμαστε, δεν αλλοιωνόμαστε.
Εμείς είμαστε όταν πίνουμε, απλά στην υπερβολή μας, είτε αυτό είναι χαρά, είτε είναι λύπη.
Μια φίλη μου είχε χωρίσει με τον φίλο της, (αυτός έφταιγε), και περίμενε μέρες να την πάρει τηλ και να της ζητήσει συγνώμη βγάζοντας μας λόγους και διαγγέλματα πως τον διέγραψε, "ας τρέχει όσο θέλει ο μλκς" και άλλα πολύ ρομαντικά.
Έμπλεξε με κάτι άλλες ψόφιες και έπιναν τεκίλες χτες και έκανε ντου στο σπίτι του και παραλίγο να τον βιάσει τον άνθρωπο.
Τι σημαίνει αυτό?
Πως δεν ήταν αυτή?
Μια χαρά αυτή ήταν, απλά της έφυγε ο εγωισμός και της ήρθε το "θέλω" της.
(τώρα βέβαια βαράει το κεφάλι της γι αυτό που έκανε, αλλά είναι αργά, της βγήκε και από πάνω..:ρ)

----------


## carrie

Eγω παντως δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρη για αυτα.. Δηλαδη καλα ακουγονται θεωρητικα, αλλα εχω δει κωλοπαιδα να πινουν και να ειναι σε φαση αγαπαω ολο τον κοσμο, συγχωρω τους εχθρους μου, ζητω η αγαπη, και καλοπαιδα να πινουν και να βγαζουν κομπλεξ, να τσακωνονται κτλ. Δλδ τα κωλοπαιδα ειναι καλοπαιδα και τα καλοπαιδα κωλοπαιδα; Θα με βοηθησετε κι εμενα αν το καταλαβω αυτο!! μερσι!!

----------


## keep_walking

Οχι δεν ειναι αλλοθι...απο κει και περα τον καθενα τον επηρεαζει διαφορετικα το αλκοολ και ολες αυτες οι ουσιες. Μπορει καλλιστα να γινει αλλοθι...ξερεις σε τσακισα στο ξυλο χθες αλλα ημουν πιωμενος και σε αγαπαω...και αντε στα επομενα μεθυσια...μπερνταχια και ουτοκαθεξης.

Αν σε πινει μην το πινεις.

Και εγω πινω , αλλα με το ζορι να μου ξεφυγει κανα μπινελικι...στην χειροτερη των περιπτωσεων.

----------


## mitsi

καλησπέρα παιδιά
εμενα μου αρεσει το αλκοολ ,επινα πολύ αλλα ποτε δε καπνιζα
επειτα καταλαβα οτι επινα για να σβησω το αγχος μου
τωρα με τα φαρμακα δε μπορω να πιω
αλλά αρχισα το καπνισμα
το ποτο συνεχιζει να μου αρεσει αλλά δεν εχω μαθει ακομα να το απολαμβανω
οποτε προσπαθω να το κοψω

----------


## mitsi

α...ξεφυγα απο το θεμα.δεν ειναι άλλοθι εννοείται εκτος ςξαιρεσεων βεβαια,δλδ αμα γινεις λιωμα και πεις και καμια χαζομαρα οκ οι φιλοι σε καταλαβαινουν και δε σου κρατουν κακία
το αλκοολ σιγουρα σβηνει τις αναστολές
καλό αυτο αμα εισαι ντροπαλος και μαζεμενος 
κανεις κεφι γουσταρεις

----------


## arktos

ένας αλκοολικός αλλάζει σιγά-σιγά.
ναι θα γίνει ευερέθιστος κ θα έχει συμπεριφορά άσχημη απέναντι σε όλους.
μπορεί να είναι ένας από τους καλύτερους ανθρώπους κ το αλκοολ να τον στείλει στο πάτο.

παρακολουθούσα σήμερα μια συνέντευξη του δήμαρχου θεσσαλονίκης κ έλεγε πραγματικά αλήθειες.
ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος έχει κοψει το αλκοολ από το '91 κ δν έχει ξαναβάλει γουλιά στο στόμα του.

να μιλήσω κ για μένα.
όταν έπινα μέχρι λιποθυμίας είχα γίνει άλλος άνθρωπος.
τσακωνόμουν με όλους, νόμιζα πως σε ολα έχω δικιο.
ναι ο αλκοολικός αλλάζει συμπεριφορά.
το άσπρο γίνεται μαύρο.
δν πρόκειται λοιπόν για δικαολογία αλλά για φυσική συνέπεια.

----------


## Deep purple

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον arktos.Το αλκοόλ σε αλλοιώνει σα χαρακτήρα, σε κάνει να φτάνεις στον πάτο, να πληγώνεις ανθρώπους, να γίνεσαι επιθετικός.
Εγώ πιωμένη έφτασα σε απαράδεκτες συμπεριφορές, εχω πληγώσει φίλους, γονείς, έχω γίνει ρεζίλι, έχω γίνει επιθετική, έχω περάσει ένα βράδυ κλαίγοντας για κάτι που δεν είχε συμβεί αλλά εγώ μέσα στο μεθύσι μου νόμιζα ότι είχε συμβεί. και όλα αυτά χωρίς να είμαι αλκοολική. Το αλκοόλ βέβαια δε λειτουργεί για όλους το ίδιο, αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι από τα ισχυρότερα ναρκωτικά

----------


## deleted-member141015

Το αλκοόλ φυσικά και επηρεάζει τη συμπεριφορά. Είναι ΕΝΑΣ από τους παράγοντες που την επηρεάζουν όμως, αν και κατά περίπτωση μπορεί να είναι ο ισχυρότερος. Όντως μπορεί να βγάλει στην επιφάνεια συμπεριφορές που σε άλλες συνθήκες δεν θα εκφράζονταν. Αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να το δούμε σαν το καύσιμο στο όχημα...αυτό νομίζω απαντάει σε πολλά. 

Όχι, δεν είναι άλλοθι για οποιαδήποτε κακή συμπεριφορά, αν και μπορεί να είναι ελαφρυντικό σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, ενώ σίγουρα μπορεί να χρησιμεύσει ως εξήγηση - όχι ως δικαιολογία.

----------


## arktos

να διευκρινίσω πως απάντησα για τους εξαρτημένους από το αλκοόλ.
δν αναφέρθηκα στους ανθρώπους που πίνουν περιστασιακά ή σε αυτούς που θα μεθύσουν.

γιατί από ότι είδα μιλάτε για ανθρώπους που θα πιουν κάτι παραπάνω από το κανονικό.
όπως οι εξαρτημένοι από κάποια ουσία έχουν πανομοιότυπες συμπεριφορές έτσι κ οι αλκοολικοί.

----------


## claire

κι εγώ νομίζω πως είναι διαφορετικός ο αλκοολισμός από το να πιείς μερικές φορές και να μεθύσεις.

----------


## arktos

φυσικά κ είναι διαφορετικός.
για να ακριβολογήσουμε ο αλκοολισμός θεωρείται ασθένεια.

----------


## deleted-member141015

ναι βεβαίως και είναι πολύ διαφορετικός.

----------


## Gothly

Remedy, θα πω μονο τη προσωπική μου γνωμη.
Εγω όσες φορες έχω μεθύσει παρεκτρέπομαι, έχω κάνει και πράγματα που δε τα θυμάμαι (καλα άυτό θα είναι λόγω "μπόμπας")
αλλά όσες φορες εχω μεθύσει πραγματικα δε συμπεριφερομαι οπως πριν, και δεν είχα κανει καλά πράγματα στο παρελθον.

Αλλά μιλάω για μεθυσι δε λεω αν πιω 2-3 ποτακια και ζαλιστικα, έκανα κεφάλι τα είδα πιο ομορφα γυρω μου..

Την ίδια περίοδο επίσης που παρεκτρεπόμουν (συχνα πυκνα) έκανα παρέα με ενα παιδι που επινε πολύ σχεδον καθημερινα. 
όταν μεθουσε πραγματικά ήταν βιαιος, θυμαμαι είχε χτυπήσει ενα βραδυ(πρωι) εναν σκουπιδιαρη(του δημου) με τη σκουπα στο στομαχι και ειχε γυρισει το ματι του. Δε ξερω ψιλοχεστηκα πανω μου, σιγουρα υπαρχουν χειροτερα, απλα εγω δεν ειχα συνηθισει σε τετοιες παρεες. 
Έκανε και άλλα "χαζα" αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα.
Παντως πιστευω πως οταν μεθαμε δεν υπάρχει λογική. 
Αυτό ομως δε σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να δίνουμε άλλοθι σε εναν μεθυσμενο.

----------


## arktos

στην περίπτωση του φίλου σου όμως μιλάμε για αλκοολισμό.
η βίαιη συμπεριφορά του είναι " σύμπτωμα " του αλκοολισμού.

----------


## Rabola

Καλησπέρα σας. Αν και το φόρουμ αυτό είναι "εχθρικό" απέναντι σε διαφορετικές επί του συνόλου απόψεις, αν και δήλωσα πως δε πρόκειται να ξαναγράψω ο,τιδήποτε, αν και με έμμεσους τρόπους "διαιωνίζονται" απόψεις για να εγκλωβίζονται άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα - και όχι μόνο εδώ - θα ήθελα να ξανατοποθετηθώ επί του αλκοολισμού. Είναι πολύ στενάχωρο και εξίσου λυπηρό να λέγονται και να επαναλαμβάνονται πράγματα κατά πώς βολεύουν τον καθένα και να περνούν ως δεδομένα, ως μοναδική "αλήθεια", ως πάγια άποψη. Σαφώς θα ακολουθήσουν οι γνωστές διαφωνίες, εχθρικές συμπεριφορές - καθώς κάποιοι θα καταλογίσουν "επιθετικότητα" απέχοντας όμως ακόμη απ' τη δική τους αυτοκριτική και τα γνωστά... Άρκτε, φαντάζομαι θα αντιδράσεις άμεσα, μετά θα ακολουθήσουν ενδεχομένως άτομα που ποτέ δε συμπαθούν ό,τιο δε τους μοιάζει και ούτω καθεξής. Εγώ απλά θα γράψω σε ένα δημόσιο, ανοιχτό φόρουμ. Όσοι θέλουν να δώσουν μια ματιά παραπάνω σε ό,τι πω, καλώς. Αν δε θέλουν δε τρέχει και τίποτα, απλά δε θα μπω σε αντιπαράθεση με κανέναν γιατί δε με αφορά ο ανταγωνισμός στις απόψεις - αν και ερχόμουν σε αντιπαράθεση όσο ήμουν μέλος - και πλέον έχω ξεπεράσει και αυτά τα στάδια. Θα σχολιάσω από όλους σας ό,τι θεωρώ σημαντικό, χωρίς να κολλάω στο σε ποιούς από εσάς ήμουν... αρεστή και σε ποιούς όχι. Είμαι λάτρης της αντικειμενικότητας, όσο κι αν προσπαθούν οι άνθρωποι να την παραποιούν, κάποιοι την κατέχουν και την εκφράζουν ακόμη... 

Η Ρέμεντυ έγραψε το εξής:

"... ειναι ο αλκοολισμος αλλοθι για οποιαδηποτε απαραδεκτη συμπεριφορα?
δεν ειμαστε ολοι αλκοολικοι (προφανως) αλλα ολοι εχουμε μεθυσει εστω και μια φορα, νομιζω.
προσωπικα δεν κανω τπτ διαφορετικο αν πιω, εκτος απο το να δειχνω και να ειμαι ζαλισμενη.
ουτε πιο καλος ανθρωπος γινομαι ουτε χειροτερος, ουτε πραγματα που δεν πιστευω λεω, ουτε πραξεις που δεν αποδεχομαι κανω.
το ιδιο συμβαινει και με οσους κοντινους μου εχω δει πολυ πιωμενους.
για τον λογο αυτο, ουδεποτε δεχομαι το μεθυσι, ειτε προκειται για μεμονωμενο περστατιοκο ειτε για αλκοολισμο, σαν δικαιολογια για να παρουσιαζει κανεις ενα προσωπο που υποτιθεται πως δεν εχει..."

Ρέμεντυ, ξεκινάς το ερώτημα με τη χρήση της έννοιας "αλκοολισμός". Μιας ψυχοπαθολογικής κατάστασης που δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την αμέσως παρακάτω φράση σου. Πολύ καλά κάνεις και δε δέχεσαι ένα απλό μεθύσι ως πρόσχημα για οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή συμπεριφοράς. Σαφώς και δε συμπαθιόμαστε, αλλά αν θέλεις, δες λίγο το λεκτικό σου ατόπημα. Στο ζητάω ως πρώην καραεθισμένη στο αλκοόλ, κι όχι για να έχουμε κόντρα και αντιπαράθεση. Δηλώνεις πως δεν έχεις στον περίγυρό σου εθισμένα άτομα μεν, αλλά είναι τελείως διαφορετικές οι συμπεριφορές που αναπτύσσονται από απλά μεθυσμένους ανθρώπους από αυτές των εθισμένων. Επομένως για μένα το "είτε" που χρησιμοποιείς είναι άτοπο. Σαφώς και δε κάνεις κάτι διαφορετικό όταν μεθάς και ζαλίζεσαι, και το μόνο που ενδεχομένως θέλεις είναι ένα κρεββάτι για να ταβλιαστείς και μια λεκάνη να ξεράσεις, αλλά... ο αλκοολικός δε ξερνά, δε ταβλιάζεται και δε ζαλίζεται. Τα έχω γράψει τόσες φορές, αλλά μάλλον σε λίγους έκαναν "κούκου"... ο αλκοολικός λέγεται "αλκοολικός" γιατί δεν έχει σχέση με ένα απλό μεθύσι. Γιατί αναπτύσσει τεράστια ανθεκτικότητα απέναντι στη "μέθη"... γιατί αλλοιώνονται πολλές λειτουργίες επάνω του, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει πως τρεκλίζει απαραίτητα, "βαδίζει και παραμιλά", και διάφορα άλλα που μας έχουν "περάσει" πως τον διακρίνουν και τον χαρακτηρίζουν... προτού διαφωνήσετε με όσα γράφω ή αντιπαρατεθείτε, σας ξαναλέω πως είμαι πρώην εθισμένη για 15 χρόνια. Και είναι κρίμα οι άνθρωποι να πιάνονται "κορόϊδα" σε θεωρίες περί "αρρώστειας" που ως μόνο σκοπό έχουν να τους ξεζουμίζουν, να τους αποτελειώνουν και να τους κάνουν να αισθάνονται "εξαρτημένοι" μια ζωή... τη δικιά τους ζωή που για τον καθένα είναι μία και μοναδική...

"... πιστευω οτι ειμαστε τα ιδια ατομα ειτε πιωμενοι ειτε οχι και οτι απλα οταν πινουμε το δειχνουμε πιο ξεκαθαρα.
δεν συγχωρω λοιπον μια συμπεριφορα υπο την επηρρεια αλκοολ, αν δεν επροκειτο να την συγχωρεσω ....ξεμεθυστη...
εχω δε παρατηρησει, οτι πολλα ατομα εθισμενα αρεσκονται να χρησιμοποιουν σαν δικαιολογια την συνηθεια τους αυτη..."

Δεκτό αυτό που λες, μόνο και εάν διαχωρίσουμε όπως είπα και παραπάνω τον άνθρωπο που απλά μεθάει κάποιες φορές απ' τον άλλον που το έχει κάνει στάση ζωής... στην τελευταία σου φράση, αναφέρεσαι σε κάτι που έγραψα πάρα πολλές φορές εδώ μέσα και σήκωσα... θύελλα αντιδράσεων. Από ποιούς όμως;... μα από όσους έχουν μαύρα μεσάνυχτα από συναναστροφές με πρώην και νυν εθισμένους. Εδώ κολλάει ο ορισμός της "αρρώστειας", σε αυτό που γράφεις και εσύ. Δέχτηκα πολλές φορές επιθέσεις επειδή δε δέχομαι τον αλκοολισμό ως ασθένεια... γιατί θα έπρεπε να τον δεχτώ;... είναι η εφεύρεση που εξυπηρετεί το παγκόσμιο κίνημα - ώ ναι - των ΑΑ... που αφήνει τεράστια κέρδη στις τσέπες ψυχιάτρων και ψυχολόγων... που "κρατά" ανθρώπους εγκλωβισμένους στην εικόνα του... ασθενούς... όταν τα έγραφα παλιότερα, πέφτανε διάφοροι να με... φάνε. Αστεία έκφρασης... αν ήμουν άρρωστη, θα είχα πάρει φάρμακα... αν ήμουν άρρωστη, δε θα κατάφερνα να εργάζομαι 12 ώρες ημερησίως όπως σήμερα... αν ήμουν άρρωστη, δε θα κατάφερνα να βοηθώ άλλους ανθρώπους χωρίς κανένα όφελος... η πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων που "χρησιμοποιούν" τη συνήθειά τους, είναι αυτοί που ΈΤΣΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ δεν άλλαξαν ακόμη και μετά την καθαρότητά τους... ο τεμπέλης θα γίνει μεγαλύτερος τεμπέλης... ο άχρηστος θα γίνει μεγαλύτερος άχρηστος... κι ο βολεψάκιας θα βρει τη χαρά του ορμώμενος της "αρρώστειας" του για να φάει κι άλλα, να επαναπαυτεί κι άλλο, να κοροϊδέψει λίγο ακόμη... για μένα είναι δυστυχείς... πλουτίζουν άλλοι στην τελική με την εθελοτυφλία τους. Την εκούσια εθελοτυφλία τους... εν ολίγοις, αυτό που λες μεταφράζεται ως εξής... τα κωλόπαιδα θα γίνουν χειρότερα κωλόπαιδα... και τα καλόπαιδα, θα απογειωθούν πνευματικά και συναισθηματικά. Και σε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους, τους ξεχωριστούς, το κόστος θα είναι και το μεγαλύτερο. Εγώ προσωπικά, σέβομαι τον αλκοολισμό μου. Δε τον φοβάμαι, τον αγαπώ και με ανέδειξε πνευματικά. Δεν ήταν ποτέ υπαίτιος για "επιθετικότητα" ή "βιαιότητα"... δε τα είχα ποτέ σε εγρήγορση για να μου τα απογειώσει στα ύψη... του χρωστάω μεγάλο κομμάτι της ποίησής μου. Και κυρίως της γνώσης μου...

----------


## Rabola

"... ένας αλκοολικός αλλάζει σιγά-σιγά.
ναι θα γίνει ευερέθιστος κ θα έχει συμπεριφορά άσχημη απέναντι σε όλους.
μπορεί να είναι ένας από τους καλύτερους ανθρώπους κ το αλκοολ να τον στείλει στο πάτο..."

Οι μοναδικές άσχημες συμπεριφορές που ανέπτυξα επί των 15 χρόνων, αφορούσαν μόνο εμένα... ουδέποτε έγινα επιθετική, βίαιη... ουδέποτε έγινα άδικη... δεν εγκατέλειψα ποτέ την εργασία μου αν και αλκοολική... δούλευα 10 με 12 ώρες ημερησίως... έπινα με δικά μου χρήματα, δεν εκμεταλλεύτηκα ποτέ κανέναν... και δεν έπαψα ποτέ να περιθάλπτω αδέσποτα κακοποιημένα ζώα, ακόμη κι όταν έφτασα στον εξωφρενικό αριθμό των 22 μπυρών ημερησίως... αυτό που περιγράφεις, ομολογουμένως αντιπροσωπεύει τον κανόνα των αλκοολικών... με τον οποίο ουδεμία σχέση θέλω να έχω και μάλιστα έχεις θυμώσει για αυτό. Όχι, δε μου κάνουν οι αλκοολικοί που έδερναν τη μανούλα τους επειδή "αλλοώθηκε" ο χαρακτήρας τους... όχι, δε μου κάνουν οι αλκοολικοί που τους φταίει η παλιοκοινωνία, όταν τα έξυναν με τον κασμά και τα ξύνουν και σήμερα που δε πίνουν γιατί το έριξαν στην "αρρώστεια" για να βολεύονται... σαφώς και αφήνει σοβαρά οργανικά προβλήματα υγείας, έχω μπόλικα. Αλλά δεν αλλοίωσε ποτέ την έτσι κι αλλιώς "καλή πάστα" του χαρακτήρα μου... του "χρωστάω" 3 βραβεία σε διαγωνισμούς ποίησης... την αγάπη μου για τους ανθρώπους που ΔΕΝ ΕΠΕΛΕΞΑΝ να γίνουν αλκοολικοί - μόνο αυτοί λύνουν το πρόβλημα, οι υπόλοιποι μένουν σε ότι επέλεξαν και μου είναι αδιάφοροι - του χρωστάω την αλήθεια μου και τη γνώση μου για έναν κόσμο που με θέλει έρμαιο και υποχείριο του κάθε "σωτήρα"... χάρη στον αλκοολισμό μου, πήρα τα δώρα που μου άφησε ένας καρκίνος φεύγοντας. Και ο άνθρωπος που γίνεται αλκοολικός από επιλογή... όχι, τέτοια οφέλη ποτές δε θα εισπράξει...

"... Θα συμφωνήσω με τον arktos.Το αλκοόλ σε αλλοιώνει σα χαρακτήρα, σε κάνει να φτάνεις στον πάτο, να πληγώνεις ανθρώπους, να γίνεσαι επιθετικός.
Εγώ πιωμένη έφτασα σε απαράδεκτες συμπεριφορές, εχω πληγώσει φίλους, γονείς, έχω γίνει ρεζίλι, έχω γίνει επιθετική, έχω περάσει ένα βράδυ κλαίγοντας για κάτι που δεν είχε συμβεί αλλά εγώ μέσα στο μεθύσι μου νόμιζα ότι είχε συμβεί. και όλα αυτά χωρίς να είμαι αλκοολική. Το αλκοόλ βέβαια δε λειτουργεί για όλους το ίδιο, αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι από τα ισχυρότερα ναρκωτικά..."

Μόλις διαφώνησα παραπάνω... αν εσύ έφτασες σε τέτοια σημεία ως απλά μεθυσμένη, εγώ έγραψα πώς ήμουν ως αλκοολική... ελπίζω αυτά που γράφω να σε κάνουν να δεις έστω και λίγο διαφορετικά τα πράγματα χωρίς "καλούπια"... όσοι θέλουν να εμμένουν σε φόρμες, απλά θα διαιωνίσουν αντιλήψεις που - επιμένω - εξυπηρετούν αλλονών τσέπες... εγώ ουδέν πρόβλημα έχω, και τσέπη άδεια από επιλογή έχω... η επίσημη "επιστήμη" θα ξεβολευτεί αν μιλήσει για το ποσοστό ευθύνης του χαρακτήρα... ο νοών νοήτω...

"... Όντως μπορεί να βγάλει στην επιφάνεια συμπεριφορές που σε άλλες συνθήκες δεν θα εκφράζονταν. Αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να το δούμε σαν το καύσιμο στο όχημα...αυτό νομίζω απαντάει σε πολλά.

Όχι, δεν είναι άλλοθι για οποιαδήποτε κακή συμπεριφορά, αν και μπορεί να είναι ελαφρυντικό σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, ενώ σίγουρα μπορεί να χρησιμεύσει ως εξήγηση - όχι ως δικαιολογία..."

Θέλω να σταθώ στο σχόλιό σου... ναι, βγάζει στην επιφάνεια συμπεριφορές που υπό "φυσιολογικές" συνθήκες ΔΕ θα εκφράζονταν... αρκεί βέβαια να έχεις γερή δομή ως χαρακτήρας και αρκετά ανεβασμένη ευφυϊα... όταν η μητέρα μου αποφάσισε να με βρίζει απ' τα 5 μου και να με παρομοιάζει με τον άχρηστο, κακό, άσχημο και ανίκανο πατέρα μου, δε θα πίστευα σήμερα ότι μπόρεσα και ανέδειξα τον χαρακτήρα που ανέδειξα... θεορώντας πως έχω όλα τα κακά της μοίρας - όπως και εκείνος - έπραττα ΑΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΑ όλα όσα έπρεπε για να επιβεβαιώνω τους χαρακτηρισμούς που ποτέ δε μου ανήκαν... κι όμως, έφτασε η ίδια μου η μάνα για να τους οικειοποιηθώ... ποιό παιδί δε πιστεύει τη μαμά του, αλίμονο... και ποιό παιδάκι που πιστεύει πως είναι άσχημο, άχρηστο και ανίκανο θα έγραφε ποίηση και θα διακρινόταν;... ποιό παιδάκι φροντίζει αδύναμα πλασματάκια απ' τα 5 του, όταν η ίδια η μητέρα του το βρίζει όλη μέρα πως είναι άχρηστο;... μα το παιδάκι που ούτε και το ίδιο δε καταλαβαίνει - συνειδητά - πως ουδεμία σχέση έχει με αυτό που του καταλογίζουν... τί χρειάστηκε για να το καταλάβω όλο αυτό;... ένας αλκοολισμός 15 ετών... υιοθέτησα τις ιδέες της μάνας μου για μένα... αλλά τελικά, αυτό που νίκησε ήταν ο χαρακτήρας μου... δε κλαίω για τα χαμένα χρόνια, νιώθω αυτάρκης. Λυπάμαι τους ανθρώπους που δε θα δουν ποτέ τί τους έκαναν, αυτούς που κοιτούν την τσέπη τους, κι αυτούς που "βοηθούν" άλλους υπό το όνομα της επιστήμης, της "αλήθειας" και της... της;... ο αλκοολισμός και τα ναρκωτικά είναι τα νοσηρά κομμάτια της ελληνικής κοινωνίας... ας πει η επιστήμη την αλήθεια αν τολμά... είναι τα μεγαλύτερα εγκλήματα της γονεϊκής αγάπης. Γιατί όταν ο ίδιος σου ο γονιός φροντίζει να σε κάνει να πιστεύεις πως δε σου αξίζει τίποτα σε αυτόν τον κόσμο... ούτε τα καράβια σου έχουν πνιγεί για να πέσεις στην εξάρτηση, ούτε ο άντρας σου σε άφησε με δυο παιδιά στην αγκαλιά στα 17 σου... ούτε σε κεράτωσε ο άντρας σου με την ξανθούλα στα 12 που ντρεπόσουν να χαμογελάσεις επειδή η μύτη σου έμοιαζε με του μπαμπά σου και ήσουν - εννοείται - κακάσχημη...

----------


## Rabola

"... όπως οι εξαρτημένοι από κάποια ουσία έχουν πανομοιότυπες συμπεριφορές έτσι κ οι αλκοολικοί..."

Δε θα σταθώ ιδιαίτερα εδώ... με λυπεί ιδιαιτέρως η άποψη... δε βολεύει όντως το να παραδεχόμαστε μάλλον πως ΌΧΙ δεν είναι όλοι οι εξαρτημένοι ίδιοι... αλλά αυτό για να το πάρουμε χαμπάρι, θα πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε πως όλοι οι άνθρωποι είναι διαφορετικοί μεταξύ τους και μάλλον κάποιοι δυσκολεύονται ακόμη. Η άποψή σου μου θυμίζει ένα απόγευμα του 2009 στο "τραβάτε με κι ας κλαίω" δωμάτιο των ΑΑ... το λόγο είχε μια τύπισσα που δήλωνε "καθαρή" από αλκοόλ για 7 μήνες αν θυμάμαι καλά, τότε που εγώ βρισκόμουν μόλις στους 4 - και μετά τους αποχαιρέτισα γιατί ήταν πολύ "λίγη" η θεωρητικούρα τους για τα βιώματά μου και το μυαλό που διαθέτω... - η τύπισσα περιέγραφε γελώντας - το τονίζω - ένα απ' τα πολύ άσχημα βιώματά της, κατά το οποίο το μωρό της σερνόταν στο πάτωμα μέσα σε σπασμένα γυαλιά από μπουκάλια άδεια και η ίδια είχε τη μουσική τέρμα και δεν άκουγε το μωρό που έκλαιγε... το ότι γελούσε ήταν ψυχολογικό τρυκ φυσικά - στην ουσία ΖΗΤΟΥΣΕ την συμπαράσταση των υπολοίπων μελών για να μη νιώσει μαλακισμένη και κωλοχαρακτήρας καθώς εξιστορούσε ένα περιστατικό κατά το οποίο είχε φέρει σε κίνδυνο τη ζωή του ίδιου του παιδιού της... λοιπόν Άρκτε;... είναι όλοι οι αλκοολικοί ίδιοι;... όταν την άκουσα να το περιγράφει, ένιωσα απέραντη σιχασιά και αηδία... μια μαλακισμένη ΑΚΟΜΗ που προσπαθούσε να πείσει πως όσοι ήμασταν εξαρτημένοι θα κάναμε τα ίδια... έ όχι!... γιατί κάποιοι πίναμε μόνοι μας και κάναμε κακό μόνο στον εαυτό μας... γιατί κάποιοι προσέχαμε τί θα πούμε ακόμη και μετά από υπερβολικές ποσότητες... γιατί την πατσαβούρα πάλι πατσαβούρα θα την πεις, ακόμη κι αν είναι στεγνή... ναι ξέρω, θα αντιδράσεις αλλά ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει. Όπως αντέδρασες και στο ότι εγώ σήμερα μπορώ και πίνω ελεγχόμενα - μιας και δέχεσαι τον αλκοολισμό ως ασθένεια, είναι λογικό να αντιδράς - μιας και δε με θεώρησα ουδέποτε "άρρωστη" ως αλκοολική... αλλά είπαμε... όσο το μεγάλο κομμάτι της επιστήμης θα εξυπηρετεί τις τσέπες της, τόσο οι άνθρωποι θα σκύβουν το κεφάλι και θα αποδέχονται ακόμη και το "ο γάϊδαρος πετάει"... να πω για τελευταία φορά πάντως, πως εδώ και δυο χρόνια που δεν πίνω ως αλκοολική, οι άνθρωποι που πραγματικά βλέπω να γλυτώνουν, είναι αυτοί που σκέφτονται όπως εγώ και δε θεωρούν τους εαυτούς τους "άρρωστους"... είναι πολλοί, δόξα τω Σύμπαν... και ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με "ειδικούς"... άσχετους και "οπαδούς" της τάχα ασθένειας...

"... φυσικά κ είναι διαφορετικός.
για να ακριβολογήσουμε ο αλκοολισμός θεωρείται ασθένεια..."

Ναι, απάντησα πριν... άλλωστε, είδα με τα μάτια μου ανθρώπους και τους συναναστράφηκα κατά τη διάρκεια της αποχής μου... αλλά εγώ δεν υιοθέτησα ποτέ τη φιλοσοφία του πρόβατου για να αποδεχτώ ως "ασθένεια" κάτι που μου επιβάλλουν... ποιοί αλήθεια;... οι γιατροί που γράφουν ένα σωρό κωλόχαπα σε πρώην αλκοολικούς προκειμένου να μη ξαναπιούν;... που αποκτούν έξτρα προβλήματα απ' τα φάρμακα και που δε τα είχαν όσο έπιναν;... οι γιατροί που ενδεχομένως το μόνο που κατάφεραν στη ζωή τους είναι 4 πτυχία παραπάνω από εμένα - και τον καθένα από εμάς - και καμιά απ' τις εμπειρίες μου/σας;... ποιά αρρώστεια;... να φοβάμαι μη τυχόν πάθω κύρρωση του ύπατος, αλλά να μη με νοιάζει που το μυαλό μου θα γίνει σούπα απ' τα ψυχοφάρμακα, θα βάλω 16 κιλά και θα είμαι χειρότερος μαλάκας από πριν;... να φοβάμαι το αλκοόλ και να τρέχω να πάρω τα κωλόχαπα, όταν ΜΕ ΛΙΓΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΛΕΥΤΕΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΩ πως ΉΠΙΑ ΣΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣ 15 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ... ΦΤΑΝΕΙ!!!... τόσο αδύναμος είναι ο άνθρωπος τελικά, που χρειάζεται φάρμακα για να κόψει από κάτι που τον έχει καταστρέψει;... αν ωριμάσεις, ΑΠΛΑ το ξεπερνάς... κι αυτό ο άθλος του Ηρακλή είναι;... δεκανίκια σε μορφή φαρμάκων για να δικαιολογούμε τη βαρεμάρα μας;... ως πότε, κοντεύει να καταστραφεί ο πλανήτης πια... δε θα ξεχάσω έναν τύπο που απ' την ώρα που ξυπνούσε μέχρι την ώρα που κοιμόταν σκεφτόταν το ουίσκι... κι ας μην έπινε... ήταν για λύπηση, και τον είχαν βάλει σε αγωγή... του πρότεινα να πάρει το ποτήρι στα χέρια του απ' το να γίνει φύτουλας... πέσανε να με φάνε στο δωμάτιο... τους χάλασα το "πρόσχημα"... το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ο τύπος να παίρνει μαζί με τα χάπια και αλκοόλ... αλλά οι καλοί επιστήμονες, δε μπόρεσαν να τον προφυλάξουν απ' το συνδιασμό... ασθένεια είναι η φτώχεια... η ανημποριά, η βαρεμάρα... αθένεια είναι το βόλεμα στις απόψεις μου προκειμένου να μη παραδεχτώ πως κάποιος άλλος είναι καλύτερος από εμένα... ασθένεια είναι να μη μπορείς να περπατήσεις ή να υποφέρεις από ασιτεία χωρίς να το έχεις επιέξει... ασθένεια είναι να βλέπεις τον κόσμο να υποφέρει και προκειμένου να εξουσιάζεις να κρατάς τον κόσμο εγκλωβισμένο... σε ένα φόρουμ ή σε μια πολιτεία... κι όχι να βολοδέρνεις με ένα ποτήρι ΑΚΟΜΗ επειδή δε γουστάρεις να παραδεχτείς πως δεν είναι δύσκολο να το ξεπεράσεις. Είναι εύκολο αν θέλει κανείς... απλά πράματα...

"... όταν μεθουσε πραγματικά ήταν βιαιος, θυμαμαι είχε χτυπήσει ενα βραδυ(πρωι) εναν σκουπιδιαρη(του δημου) με τη σκουπα στο στομαχι και ειχε γυρισει το ματι του. Δε ξερω ψιλοχεστηκα πανω μου, σιγουρα υπαρχουν χειροτερα, απλα εγω δεν ειχα συνηθισει σε τετοιες παρεες.
Έκανε και άλλα "χαζα" αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα.
Παντως πιστευω πως οταν μεθαμε δεν υπάρχει λογική.
Αυτό ομως δε σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να δίνουμε άλλοθι σε εναν μεθυσμενο..."

... φαντάσου να ήταν και αλκοολικός τί θα έκανε, αφού γινόταν βίαιος μόνο με συχνά μεθύσια... ένας ακόμη κωλόπαιδος, ποιά η απορία;...

"... η βίαιη συμπεριφορά του είναι " σύμπτωμα " του αλκοολισμού..."

Αυτή θα ήταν η τοποθέτηση σε περίπτωση που κάποιος θεωρεί τον αλκοολισμό "αρρώστια"... επομένως, θα έβρισκε και θα καταλόγιζε σε αυτόν συμπτώματα... όσοι έχουν μάτια - σα τα δικά μου - θα θεωρήσουν τον αλκοολισμό "σύμπτωμα" άλλου είδους "ασθενειών"... των ορατών τε πάντων και αοράτων... της εσφαλμένης νοοτροπίας, του ωχαδερφισμού, των πεποιθήσεων που μας ΔΙΔΑΞΑΝ πως αν υπάρχουν, τον πόνο τον ξεπερνάμε με λίγο κρασί... της λούμπας που μας επιβάλλουν οι όσοι μας εξουσιάζουν, της αδράνειας, της απάθειας, της ΦΤΩΧΕΙΑΣ, της εγωπαθούς μας μιζέριας και της εκ του ασφαλούς κινδυνολογίας μας... η βίαιη συμπεριφορά του λοιπόν, δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από την ΕΚΦΡΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΩΛΟΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΣΥΜΒΙΩΝΕΙ... και για τον οποίο ευθύνονται οι γονείς του. Κανένα κράτος, καμιά "κακή" κοινωνία... ά, ναι!... και η προσωπική μαλακία που του περισσεύει στον εγκέφαλο... υπάρχουν αλήθεια φαρμακευτικές ουσίες που τη ρυθμίζουν ΚΑΙ αυτήν;... αυτή είναι η δομή του, η κατασκευή του. Γιατί αν ο άνθρωπος φροντίσει να εκπαιδεύσει τον εαυτό του ΜΟΝΟΣ του, να ζοριστεί, να ξεβολευτεί και να μη περιμένει τίποτα απ' τους όποιους "άλλους", τότε θα μας περισσέψουν οι αρρώστιες, οι μαλακίες και οι δικαιολογίες επίσης... καλησπέρα σας...

----------


## streidi

Rabola, καλησπέρα!
Πολύ ωραίο που βρήκες τον εαυτό σου και είσαι μια χαρά! Και προφανώς είσαι πολύ δυνατός άνθρωπος για να τα καταφέρεις.
Γιατί, όμως, είσαι τόσο θυμωμένη απέναντι σε ΑΑ και ανθρώπους που έχουν διαφορετική άποψη πάνω σ'αυτό το θέμα; Ο καθένας μας είναι διαφορετικός, όπως λες κι εσύ, το ότι εσένα κάποια πράγματα δε σε βοήθησαν δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι δεν είναι αποτελεσματικά, όπως και το αντίστροφο! Όπως και για το ότι πιστεύεις ότι κάποιος είναι παλιοχαρακτήρας ΑΠΟ ΠΡΙΝ και του βγαίνει με το μεθύσι. Δεκτή η άποψή σου, αλλά γιατί αποκλείεται να ισχύει σε κάποιον αυτό που δεν ίσχυε σε σένα; Το ότι εσύ δεν ήσουν ποτέ επιθετική με άλλους μας λέει κα΄τι καλό για σένα, αλλά όχι απαραίτητα κάτι κακό για τον άλλον που είναι επιθετικός (μόνο μέσα από τον αλκοολισμό του). Δεν είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι, γιατί να είμαστε ίδιοι σ'αυτό;

----------


## Rabola

Γεια σου Στρείδι. Γελάω με μια δόση πίκρας στην άκρη των χειλιών, στο σχόλιό σου... "Και προφανώς είσαι πολύ δυνατός άνθρωπος για να τα καταφέρεις..."... ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Είμαι ένας πολύ δυνατός χαρακτήρας, αλλά δεν έφτασε παρά μόνο μια στιγμή, ένας πολύ δικός μου άνθρωπος και η πίστη μου στην εικόνα που μου φόρεσαν καπέλο για να ακολουθήσω και να οικειοποιηθώ συμπεριφορές που ήταν προβολές δικές του... αυτό συνέβη σε μένα, και ο αλκοολισμός δεν ήταν τίποτα άλλο απ' το "φυσικό" επακόλουθο μιας αλυσιδωτής σειράς πολύ δυσάρεστων γεγονότων στην προσωπική μου ζωή... δεν είναι θυμός Στρείδι, είναι απογοήτευση και απίστευτη πίκρα απέναντι σε συγκεκριμένο σκεπτικό. Δεν έχει να κάνει με τον Τάκη, το Μάκη ή τη Σούλα - κατσαριδάκια μου γλυκά, που έλεγε και μια διαφήμιση της εποχής μου, λολ - και ομολογώ πως είναι ακόμη νωρίς για να μετουσιωθεί αυτό το συναίσθημα και να δώσει τη θέση του σε κάτι διαφορετικό, λιγότερο... χμμ... στενάχωρο ίσως... είναι η τάση της ανθρώπινης φύσης να υπεκφεύγει γενικότερα... είναι αυτή η γενικότερη θεώρηση των πραγμάτων στην οποία παθαίνω αλλεργία γενικότερα - για να το πω πιο συμβολικά - και πάθαινα ακόμη κι όταν έπινα. Υπάρχει κάτι που θέλω να εξηγήσω μήπως και αυτή τη φορά καταφέρω να μη ξεσηκώσω αντιδράσεις. Δεν έχω τίποτα με κανέναν ΑΑ, άλλωστε κι εγώ εκεί βοηθήθηκα και ξέκοψα. Κρατώντας όμως τα όσα μου ήταν απαραίτητα και βοηθήθηκα κυρίως επεξεργαζόμενη όλα τα μεμπτά τους κατ' εμέ και την κρίση μου σημεία... αυτό που εγώ βίωσα όμως - και στην τελική μιλώ από εμπειρία και όχι ξεπατικώνοντας θεωρίες και "γνώσεις" - έχει να κάνει με τη διαστρέβλωση μιας ολόκληρης φιλοσοφίας που ξεκίνησε από έναν άνθρωπο - τον γνωστό Μπιλ στον οποίο στηρίζεται το όλο κίνημα, και στα βιβλία του... δε δέχτηκα καμιά "ομάδα" αλληλοβοήθειας, όταν διαπίστωσα πως η πλειοψηφία των μελών της περιγελούσε και αντιμετώπιζε με την απόλυτη επιπολαιότητα ανθρώπους ομοιπαθείς με σοβαρότατα προβλήματα υγείας... όπως δε θα δεχτώ ποτέ πως ο κόσμος αρχίζει και τελειώνει σε μένα, τον αλκοολισμό μου και στον μονόλογό μου απ' το πρωί ίσαμε το βράδυ για το παλιοζωή, παλιόκοσμε και παλιοκενωνία... :) ... δε πειράζει που δε συμφωνούμε, αλλά δε θα επικροτήσω ποτέ καμιά ομάδα, κίνημα, σύλλογο, "σωτήρα", όταν παίζει από πίσω χρηματισμός, συμφέροντα και άλλου τύπου καλούδια... όπως και νά 'χει, θεωρώ τις παντός τύπου ασθένειες, ανθρώπινες επινοήσεις με περίτεχνο σχεδιασμό προς επίτευξη της παραίτησης του ανθρώπου απ' τα όνειρά του... κι όποιος συμφωνεί, απλά συμφωνεί... εγώ απέχω απ' όλα τα "εγκόσμια" πλέον από συνειδητή επιλογή. Απ' το λίγο που κατάλαβα, κάτι έγινε πάλι στο φόρουμ και τέθηκε το συγκεκριμένο θέμα... δεν απάντησα σε τέτοια βάση γιατί δε γνωρίζω τί έγινε και δε με ενδιαφέρει και να μάθω... και στο κάτω - κάτω βρε Στρείδι μου, όπως μπορεί να θυμώνουν κάποιοι επειδή ΔΕ θεωρώ τον αλκοολισμό κάτι ανάλογο με όσα πιστεύουν, έτσι "θυμώνω" ενδεχομένως κι εγώ που νιώθω ώρες - ώρες να με εξισώνουν με χαρακτήρες και συμπεριφορές που ουδέποτε υιοθέτησα... θα τελειώσω με κάτι χαρακτηριστικό και είμαι σίγουρη πως θα το "πιάσεις"... όταν ήρθα σε κόντρα με πορωμένα μέλη των ΑΑ - κι ενώ ακόμη ήμουν μέλος - δέχτηκα... επίπληξη επειδή δεν ξεκινούσα τα μοιράσματά μου με το "είμαι η Μαρία και είμαι αλκοολική...". ΈΠΡΕΠΕ να ακολουθώ την... κοινή γραμμή. Εγώ έλεγα διάφορα κωμικά όπως "ΉΜΟΥΝ αλκοολική" ή "είμαι αλκοολική εν αποστρατεία, σε σύνταξη", κ. ά. ... :) ... γιατί άραγε τόση εμμονή στον ενεστώτα διαρκείας και εις τους αιώνας των αιώνων αμήν;... καλή συνέχεια Στρείδι, και ειρήνη υμίν!... καλή και πραγματική ανάσταση για όλους μας!... :) ...

----------


## carrot

> το φόρουμ αυτό είναι "εχθρικό" απέναντι σε διαφορετικές επί του συνόλου απόψεις, αν και δήλωσα πως δε πρόκειται να ξαναγράψω ο,τιδήποτε, αν και με έμμεσους τρόπους "διαιωνίζονται" απόψεις για να εγκλωβίζονται άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα - και όχι μόνο εδώ -





> δε θα επικροτήσω ποτέ καμιά ομάδα, κίνημα, σύλλογο, "σωτήρα", όταν παίζει από πίσω χρηματισμός, συμφέροντα και άλλου τύπου καλούδια... όπως και νά 'χει, θεωρώ τις παντός τύπου ασθένειες, ανθρώπινες επινοήσεις με περίτεχνο σχεδιασμό προς επίτευξη της παραίτησης του ανθρώπου απ' τα όνειρά του...


Σε αυτά και πολλά άλλα που είπες συμφωνώ μαζί σου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Καλησπέρα σας. Αν και το φόρουμ αυτό είναι "εχθρικό" απέναντι σε διαφορετικές επί του συνόλου απόψεις, 
> 
> Με το καλησπέρα σας δηλαδή ακύρώνεις αυτό το χώρο.
> Μήπως πριν βγάλεις διάγγελμα να έθετες και κάποια επιχειρήματα για το "εχθρικο" προς εσένα περιβάλλον και επί του συνόλου απόψεις?
> 
> 
> αν και δήλωσα πως δε πρόκειται να ξαναγράψω ο,τιδήποτε, αν και με έμμεσους τρόπους "διαιωνίζονται" απόψεις για να εγκλωβίζονται άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα - και όχι μόνο εδώ - θα ήθελα να ξανατοποθετηθώ επί του αλκοολισμού. 
> 
> Αλ...δεν θυμάμαι να διαιωνίστηκε κάτι ειδικά για το νικ σου, και επίσης δεν θεωρώ πως εγκλωβίζεται κάποιος εδώ μέσα.
> ...


Ξέρεις τι νιώθω?
Πως μπήκες με το φόβο πως κάποιοι θα σου την πουν, πως θα βρεις τοίχους και φράγματα.
Ξεκόλα Αλ. Πες την άποψη σου και άσε να κρίνουν οι άλλοι αν είναι σημαντική ή όχι.
Όπως είπες είναι ένα δημόσιο φόρουμ. Αυτό, έπρεπε πρώτα να το σκεφτείς εσύ.
Εύχομαι να είσαι καλα...:)

----------


## deleted-member30-03

οχι Θεοφανία, καλα κανει και σκεφτεται ετσι, γιατι οταν εγω ειχα εκφραστει ελευθερα στο παρελθον εσυ και η Remedy με καταγγειλατε στη safeline, κι ακομα συνεχιζεται τη καραμελα με τις μηνυσεις λες και σας απειλησα ποτε προσωπικα εσας ή την οικογενεια σας. ενω ουτε καν ασχοληθηκα γενικοτερα με οσα γραφετε, και πλεον δε σας παιρνω ουτε στα σοβαρα.

οποτε ειναι δικαωμα της να μη θελει να εκφραστει στο φορουμ, στο διαδικτυο υπαρχουν επιτηδειοι που ψαχνουν θυματα, και ειδικα εδω μεσα ανετα στελνετε αθωους και στη φυλακη ακομα, ακριβως οπως κανουν και οι μπατσοι εξω! οποτε πρεπει να προστατευουμε τον εαυτο μας και ειναι καλυτερα να προσεχουν τι γραφουν εδω οσοι εχουν προβλημα γιατι οι κατηγοριες πεφτουν βροχη.

και για να μην ειμαι offtopic, υπαρχει διαφορα του ποτης με το αλκοολικος, οπως και το αν σνιφαρουμε κοκα ή βαραμε ενεσεις ηρωινης καθε δυο μηνες με το να κανουμε χρηση καθημερινα (που τοτε ναι ειμαστε ναρκομανεις κι εθισμενοι). ανοιξτε θεμα και για το τελευταιο και πειτε οτι βαραμε ενεσεις στο ποδι κατω στον αστραγαλο, γιατι δε μας μειναν αλλες φλεβες. και γενικα ανοιξτε τοπικ να φανειτε εσεις που ζειτε την τελεια ζωη σε ονειροκοσμο και δεν εχετε δει ουτε καν μεθυσμενο...

----------


## Θεοφανία

οχι Θεοφανία, καλα κανει και σκεφτεται ετσι, γιατι οταν εγω ειχα εκφραστει ελευθερα στο παρελθον εσυ και η Remedy με καταγγειλατε στη safeline, κι ακομα συνεχιζεται τη καραμελα με τις μηνυσεις λες και σας απειλησα ποτε προσωπικα εσας ή την οικογενεια σας. ενω ουτε καν ασχοληθηκα γενικοτερα με οσα γραφετε, και πλεον δε σας παιρνω ουτε στα σοβαρα. 

*Προφανώς σε πήραμε στα σοβαρά εμείς, και γι αυτό έγινε η καταγγελία. Προσπαθώ μέρες τώρα να σου εξηγήσω πως σε ένα ευαίσθητο χώρο πρέπει να λειτουργούμε το ίδιο ευαίσθητα και με λεπτότητα και συνεχίζεις να λες τα δικά σου…*


οποτε ειναι δικαωμα της να μη θελει να εκφραστει στο φορουμ

*Τότε γιατί το κάνει?*

στο διαδικτυο υπαρχουν επιτηδειοι που ψαχνουν θυματα, και ειδικα εδω μεσα ανετα στελνετε αθωους και στη φυλακη ακομα, ακριβως οπως κανουν και οι μπατσοι εξω! οποτε πρεπει να προστατευουμε τον εαυτο μας και ειναι καλυτερα να προσεχουν τι 
γραφουν εδω οσοι εχουν προβλημα γιατι οι κατηγοριες πεφτουν βροχη. 

*Τότε γιατί και συ συνεχίζεις να μπαίνεις, αν αυτός ο χώρος είναι τόσο επικίνδυνος, ψεύτικος και δεν σε βοηθάει πουθενά?*

και για να μην ειμαι offtopic, υπαρχει διαφορα του ποτης με το αλκοολικος, οπως και το αν σνιφαρουμε κοκα ή βαραμε ενεσεις ηρωινης καθε δυο μηνες με το να κανουμε χρηση καθημερινα (που τοτε ναι ειμαστε ναρκομανεις κι εθισμενοι). ανοιξτε θεμα και για το τελευταιο και πειτε οτι βαραμε ενεσεις στο ποδι κατω στον αστραγαλο, γιατι δε μας μειναν αλλες φλεβες. και γενικα ανοιξτε τοπικ να φανειτε εσεις που ζειτε την τελεια ζωη σε ονειροκοσμο και δεν εχετε δει ουτε καν μεθυσμενο... 

*Δεν μπορώ να σου πω κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί μέχρι χτες έλεγες πως το όνειρο σου είναι να είσαι ναρκομανής, οπότε σίγουρα δεν βαράς στον αστράγαλο…
Κατά τα άλλα…έυχομαι να μη γίνουν ποτέ τα όνειρα σου πραγματικότητα…..(και φυσικα μιλάω για το γουαναμπι ναρκομανης)*

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> *Προφανώς σε πήραμε στα σοβαρά εμείς, και γι αυτό έγινε η καταγγελία. Προσπαθώ μέρες τώρα να σου εξηγήσω πως σε ένα ευαίσθητο χώρο πρέπει να λειτουργούμε το ίδιο ευαίσθητα και με λεπτότητα και συνεχίζεις να λες τα δικά σου…*


κανεις δε παιρνει στα σοβαρα τον αλλον, κι αυτο ειναι πολυ ασχημο γιατι δε γνωριζομαστε προσωπικα ωστε να ξερουμε μεχρι που μπορει να φτασει ο καθενας μας. κι εγω το εχω ξαναγραψει οτι δεν ειμαι παιδακι οπως ισως νομιζετε. εδω τα εννοουσε ο Πατμανιδης που πηγαινε σχολειο... τεσπα αλλο θεμα ομως αυτο, μιλησες συγκεκριμενα για τον χωρο, κι επειδη ο χωρος εδω δεν ειναι για normal ατομα, ποτε δε καθησα να ασχοληθω με καποιον τοσο, ωστε να τον απειλησω κι ολας (παρα μονο τοτε που ειχατε πειραξει την Broken_Doll και μπηκα και εβριζα χωρις να ξερω ποιος φταιει). γενικα δε νομιζω πως κολλαει τοσο και η safeline, δλδ ειναι σαν να ζητας λογικη και να κανεις μηνυση μεσα σε ενα τρελαδικο, μπορει να το κανεις αυτο σε εναν τρελο ? δε χρειαζεται καν αλλοθι, ειναι τρελος και κανει οτι θελει. αποψη μου παντα, και σιγουρα δεν ισχυει για ολους, αφου εδω μεσα υπαρχει ποικιλια.




> *Τότε γιατί το κάνει?* *Τότε γιατί και συ συνεχίζεις να μπαίνεις, αν αυτός ο χώρος είναι τόσο επικίνδυνος, ψεύτικος και δεν σε βοηθάει πουθενά?*


υπαρχουν πολλοι λογοι που μπαινει καποιος σε ενα φορουμ Θεοφανία. ο πρωτος και κυριοτερος ειναι για να χαζεψει, να περασει την ωρα του. κατι θελει να διαβασει σιγουρα, αναλογα με το τι τον απασχολει, ψαχνει και την αντιστοιχη θεματολογια. αν πχ ενδιαφερετε για τα θρησκευτικα θεματα, θα παει σε site θρησκευτικων κ.ο.κ. προσωπικα κι αυτη τη στιγμη συγκεκριμενα που με ρωτησες, μπαινω απλα για να χαζεψω και με παρει ο υπνος γιατι ειναι βραδυ...





> *Δεν μπορώ να σου πω κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί μέχρι χτες έλεγες πως το όνειρο σου είναι να είσαι ναρκομανής, οπότε σίγουρα δεν βαράς στον αστράγαλο…
> Κατά τα άλλα…έυχομαι να μη γίνουν ποτέ τα όνειρα σου πραγματικότητα…..(και φυσικα μιλάω για το γουαναμπι ναρκομανης)*


ναι δεν κανω χρηση ηρωινης εγω, το εχω ξαναπει, ουτε ναρκομανης ειμαι ουτε αλκοολικος. γενικα δεν εξαρτιεμαι απο κατι, και θα ειχα μια φυσιολογικη ζωη αν ολα πηγαιναν καλα. τι κριμα που δε πανε ομως.

----------


## Rabola

"... Με το καλησπέρα σας δηλαδή ακύρώνεις αυτό το χώρο.
Μήπως πριν βγάλεις διάγγελμα να έθετες και κάποια επιχειρήματα για το "εχθρικο" προς εσένα περιβάλλον και επί του συνόλου απόψεις?..."

Συνήθως, αυτό που περιμένει κάποιος όταν απευθύνει έναν χαιρετισμό είναι απλά να του τον... ανταποδώσουν. Πολύ απλά. Όσοι πάλι νιώθουν την ανάγκη να βγάζουν διαγγέλματα, είτε στρέφονται στην πολιτική για να το παίζουν καμπόσοι και να ακολουθούν τα πρόβατα, είτε γράφουν αρλούμπες θεωρητικές προσποιούμενοι πως έχουν άποψη για όσα ισχυρίζονται αλλά τελικά αποδεικνύεται πως δεν έχουν μιας και δεν υποστηρίζονται από ανάλογα βιώματα... εγώ είδα ένα θρεντ με τίτλο που αφορά τον αλκοολισμό. Κι απάντησα με βάση τον αλκοολισμό. Για τα υπόλοιπα δε με αφορά να απαντήσω, έχω τοποθετηθεί παλαιότερα. Γιατί να επαναλαμβανόμαστε αλήθεια;... υπάρχουν τόσα ενδιαφέροντα τόπικς άλλωστε...

"... Αλ...δεν θυμάμαι να διαιωνίστηκε κάτι ειδικά για το νικ σου, και επίσης δεν θεωρώ πως εγκλωβίζεται κάποιος εδώ μέσα.
Μήπως έχεις κανένα παράδειγμα να μας δώσεις εκτός τις από παραλίγο φιλοσοφικές προσεγγίσεις σου?..."

Δεν έγραψα πως διαιωνίστηκε κάτι σχετικά με το νικ μου κι ούτε με θεωρώ εξέχουσα προσωπικότητα για να ασχολείται κανείς μς το νικ μου... αλλά γιατί επειδή εσύ δε θεωρείς πως εγκλωβίζονται άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα, εγώ τώρα καλούμαι να αποδείξω πως για κάποιους λόγους πιστεύω πως εγκλωβίζονται;... δεν έχω δικαίωμα απλά να το εκφράσω ως άποψη;... εσύ δε θεωρείς πως συμβαίνει, ενώ εγώ θεωρώ πως συμβαίνει... έ και;... να μπω κι εγώ στη διαδικασία να σε ρωτήσω γιατί δε θεωρείς πως συμβαίνει;... άποψή σου και τη σέβομαι. Ας γίνει σεβαστό και το αντίστροφο όμως. Δε ζήτησα να γίνει δεκτό και δεν είναι και το θέμα μου. Τοποθετήθηκα επί του αλκοολισμού.

"... Δεν βολεύει κανένα η άποψη του για τον αλκοολισμο, είναι απλά γνώμη του, που την καταθέτει και λέει αυτό που πιστεύει.
Που τα είδες τα δεδομένα και τη μοναδική αλήθεια? αν θυμάμαι καλά, η ρεμ έκανε ερώτηση ανοίγοντας αυτό το θέμα και όχι δήλωση.Ζήτησε απόψεις, δεν έβγαλε διάγγελμα..."

Εγώ κρίνω με βάση τη δική μου ματιά όμως, και ζητήθηκαν απόψεις. Όχι ταύτιση απόψεων με τη δική σας ματιά. Αλλιώς γιατί ανοίχτηκε το θέμα;... αν εσύ θεωρείς πως κρίνεις "ορθά" πως ο καθένας καταθέτει τη γνώμη του και δε θέλεις να δεις το εξαρχής ατόπημα ως προς την διατύπωση του ερωτήματος, το σέβομαι απόλυτα. Εγώ γιατί πρέπει να "δω" το ίδιο ως πρώην αλκοολική;... αν το θέμα σου είναι πως το θέμα το έβαλε η φίλη σου, εμένα δε με αφορά. Τέθηκε το ερώτημα με τίτλο "Είναι ο αλκοολισμός άλλοθι για οποιαδήποτε απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά" και αμέσως παρακάτω περιγράφεται ένα παράδειγμα ενός απλά μεθυσμένου ανθρώπου που δεν έχει σχέση με αυτό που λέγεται αλκοολισμός... "για τον λογο αυτο, ουδεποτε δεχομαι το μεθυσι, ειτε προκειται για μεμονωμενο περστατιοκο ειτε για αλκοολισμο, σαν δικαιολογια για να παρουσιαζει κανεις ενα προσωπο που υποτιθεται πως δεν εχει...". Εδώ είναι το ατόπημα και δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί σε πειράζει... την ανάλυση και τα επιχειρήματα τα παρέθεσα παραπάνω και γι' αυτό άλλωστε έγραψα. Κι αν κάποιος δε γνωρίζει τις διαφορές ανάμεσα σε ένα μεθύσι και στον αλκοολισμό, δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να μη τις εντοπίσει κάποιος που τις γνωρίζει. Αν το θέμα τέθηκε λόγω προβλημάτων που δημιουργήθηκαν στο φόρουμ, τότε γράψτε το για να απαντήσουν μόνο όσοι έχουν γνώση. Εγώ απάντησα με βάση τη βιωματική γνώση του αλκοολισμού όμως σε ένα δημόσιο φόρουμ...

"... Αλ...είναι λίγο εως πολύ δύσκολο να μας μοιάζει καποιος, ακόμη και αν είμαστε διδυμοι..."

Ακριβώς... και είναι και ο βασικός λόγος για τον οποίο βγάζουμε επιθετικότητα σε ό,τι δε μας είναι αρεστό... και αρεστό συνήθως είναι μόνο ό,τι μας θυμίζει εμάς... το έχω ξεπεράσει, ευχαριστώ...

"... Ξέρεις τι νιώθω?
Πως μπήκες με το φόβο πως κάποιοι θα σου την πουν, πως θα βρεις τοίχους και φράγματα.
Ξεκόλα Αλ. Πες την άποψη σου και άσε να κρίνουν οι άλλοι αν είναι σημαντική ή όχι.
Όπως είπες είναι ένα δημόσιο φόρουμ. Αυτό, έπρεπε πρώτα να το σκεφτείς εσύ.
Εύχομαι να είσαι καλα...:)..."

Δε μπήκα για να "επανενταχτώ" ως μέλος ώστε να με ενδιαφέρει ποιοί θα μου την πουν και ποιοί θα μου τραγουδήσουν... μπήκα γιατί θεώρησα πως έχει να προσφέρει κάτι η υπερβατική μου αν θέλεις άποψη για το αλκοόλ, έστω κι αν έχει λίγους "οπαδούς"... εμένα μου φτάνει που την υιοθετώ και τον έχω ξεπεράσει. Καθώς και αυτοί που έχουν την ίδια ματιά στο πρόβλημα. Αν θέλουν να τη δουν και κάποιοι ακόμη, έχει καλώς. Αν όχι, πάλι έχει καλώς. Η ζωή θα συνεχιστεί για όλους μας μέχρι να τελειώσει άλλωστε... 

"... και για να μην ειμαι offtopic, υπαρχει διαφορα του ποτης με το αλκοολικος, οπως και το αν σνιφαρουμε κοκα ή βαραμε ενεσεις ηρωινης καθε δυο μηνες με το να κανουμε χρηση καθημερινα (που τοτε ναι ειμαστε ναρκομανεις κι εθισμενοι). ανοιξτε θεμα και για το τελευταιο και πειτε οτι βαραμε ενεσεις στο ποδι κατω στον αστραγαλο, γιατι δε μας μειναν αλλες φλεβες. και γενικα ανοιξτε τοπικ να φανειτε εσεις που ζειτε την τελεια ζωη σε ονειροκοσμο και δεν εχετε δει ουτε καν μεθυσμενο..."

Κενό, δε σε γνωρίζω από γραπτά αλλά αντιλαμβάνομαι από αυτή την παράγραφο πως έχεις άποψη επί του θέματος... ναι, τα πράματα δεν είναι δυο "κατηγορίες" και τέλος. Τα παρακλάδια είναι άπειρα... χωρίς να ενστερνίζομαι αυτό που γράφεις στο τέλος απευθύνοντάς το στις χρήστριες, απλά θα συμφωνήσω γενικότερα. Τα πολλά τραγούδια πάντα λέγονται έξω απ' τους χορούς και προσωπικά επιθυμώ να τραγουδώ όσο λιγότερο γίνεται όσο μεγαλώνω... χορούς έχω μάθει πολλούς κι αυτό μου φτάνει...
Βινς;... έχεις μια θαυμάσια ψυχή και λυπάμαι όταν δε νιώθεις όσο κατανοητός θα ήθελες... βλέπεις, "κατέχεις" την επίσημη διάγνωση της σχιζοφρένειας και αυτό είναι... πρόβλημα. Στα μυαλά Βινς οι ταμπέλες μπαίνουν εύκολα... και τη νόηση της ψυχής σου τη δυσκολεύει η ευφυΐα σου... έχω αποθηκεύσει πολλά σου αποφθέγματα και στιχάκια. Σου εύχομαι να εκφράζεσαι πάντα τόσο όμορφα και εύστοχα, κι ας μη σε καταλαβαίνουν... :) ... αν θέλει κανείς να μου ευχηθεί "καλή Ανάσταση", καλώς. Κάτι άλλο να πω δεν έχω και σας ευχήθηκα ήδη. Καλό ξημέρωμα σε όλους σας... :) ...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> "... Με το καλησπέρα σας δηλαδή ακύρώνεις αυτό το χώρο.
> Μήπως πριν βγάλεις διάγγελμα να έθετες και κάποια επιχειρήματα για το "εχθρικο" προς εσένα περιβάλλον και επί του συνόλου απόψεις?..."
> 
> Συνήθως, αυτό που περιμένει κάποιος όταν απευθύνει έναν χαιρετισμό είναι απλά να του τον... ανταποδώσουν. Πολύ απλά. Όσοι πάλι νιώθουν την ανάγκη να βγάζουν διαγγέλματα, είτε στρέφονται στην πολιτική για να το παίζουν καμπόσοι και να ακολουθούν τα πρόβατα, είτε γράφουν αρλούμπες θεωρητικές προσποιούμενοι πως έχουν άποψη για όσα ισχυρίζονται αλλά τελικά αποδεικνύεται πως δεν έχουν μιας και δεν υποστηρίζονται από ανάλογα βιώματα... εγώ είδα ένα θρεντ με τίτλο που αφορά τον αλκοολισμό. Κι απάντησα με βάση τον αλκοολισμό. Για τα υπόλοιπα δε με αφορά να απαντήσω, έχω τοποθετηθεί παλαιότερα. Γιατί να επαναλαμβανόμαστε αλήθεια;... υπάρχουν τόσα ενδιαφέροντα τόπικς άλλωστε...
> 
> αλ...σε αυτό που γράφεις θα σου απατησω με δικά σου λόγια. Λες λοιπόν πως έδωσες έναν χαιρετισμό και περίμενες το ανάλογο. Θεωρείς πως τα παρακάτω λόγια σου είναι φιλικός χαιρετισμός?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


η τελυταια παράγραφος δεν αφορά σε μένα, οπότε δεν την σχολιάζω....

----------


## Nat

Γεια σου, Rabola! Θα μ' ενδιέφερε πάρα πολύ να μάθω τι ήταν εκείνο που σου έκανε "κλικ" για να ξεκινήσεις τη διαδικασία της απεξάρτησης. Πού βρήκες τη δύναμη; Τι σε έσπρωξε να κινητοποιηθείς; Ποιες σκέψεις έκανες; Αν θες, μου λες. Αν, πάλι, νιώθεις ότι δεν θες να σκέφτεσαι τα παλιά, δεν πειράζει...

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω ειμαι υπερευαισθητος καποιες φορες. Το αλκοολ οταν πιω εκεινη την μερα μου βγαζει στην επιφανεια τα συναισθηματα και το θαρος να τα εκφρασω. Βεβαια ο αποδεκτης δεν μπορει να καταλαβει , αλλωστε ξεμεθυστοι μιλαμε και δεν συνενοουμαστε...που μεθυσμενοι οποτε ολα γινονται αλλα νταλλα.

Βασικα πιστευω οτι θα υπαρξουν πολλες συγκρουσεις γιατι δεν υπαρχει γενικος κανονας. Σιγουρα η δομη του χαρακτηρα δεν αλλαζει με το αλκοολ και δεν θα βιαιοπραγησεις σαν παραδειγμα , αλλα μπορεις να πεις και το οτι η δομη του χαρακτηρα αλλαζει σε πολλους ανθρωπους οταν βρισκονται υπο την επηρεια αλκοολ.

Ουτε μπορεις να πεις οτι υπερμεγενθυνει καποια χαρακτηριστικα που προυπηρχαν, αλλα μπορεις και να το πεις.

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ.

Σε γενικες γραμμες ο αλκοολισμος ειναι εξαρτηση η οποια ειναι βλαβερη για αυτον που την εχει και δυναται να γινει και βλαβερη για τον περιγυρο του...μπορει και οχι.

Για την απεξαρτηση τωρα δεν μπορω να εκφερω γνωμη , την διαδικασια της απεξαρτησης αλλα φανταζομαι θα ειναι επιπονη , σπαστικη , οι αλλοι θα ειναι ενα ματσο μαλακες (βρισκεσαι ξαφνικα με κοσμο που ειναι εξω απο το φασμα που κυνηγας για διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις) κλπ. κλπ. και σιγουρα πολλοι θα εχουν βρει την χηνα που γεννα τα χρυσα αυγα και ολοι θα εχουν αποψη πως μπορει να γινει καλυτερα η απεξαρτηση.

Ειναι σαν την αντιπαθεια προς τους ψυχ... που εχουμε ανεπτυγμενη γιατι εμεις ξερουμε καλυτερα και τα "τουβλα" δεν κανουν τιποτα που υποφερουμε και παιρνουν λεφτα κλπ . κλπ.

Η αληθεια ειναι καπου στη μεση ή ισως παραδιπλα ή παραπλευρα λολ.

Aλ ωραια τα εγραψες , αλλα δεν επεκταθηκες τοσο στον αλκοολισμο και στον ανθρωπο οσο στους ΑΑ και σε αλλα...οχι οτι εχει πολυ σημασια:)

----------


## arktos

alobar, κατέβασες σεντόνια κ πραγματικά δν θα μπορέσω να τα διαβάσω όλα.
μέχρι εκεί που διάβασα....
λες πως σε εσένα το αλκοόλ δν σου έβγαλε καμία επιθετικότητα.
οκ
μίλησα για μένα κ για κάποιους που γνώρισα.
προφανώς δν συμβαίνει σε όλους.

μιλάς για 20 μπύρες.
εγώ μιλάω για 20 μπούρες, μισό μπουκάλι ουίσκυ, ουρσους, τζιν, σφηνάκια....
ίσως γι΄αυτό κ η διαφορά.
είπες πως ξερνούσες.
εγώ όχι.
στο τέλος μόνο λιποθυμούσα.
όπως λοιπόν στη διπολιή πχ τα συμπτώματα δεν είναι σε όλους ίδια, έτσι κ στον αλκοολισμό.

τέλος δν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μπαίνεις στο φόρουμ τόσο αρπαγμένη.
πολλοί διαφωνούμε εδώ μέσα.
δν απαντάμε σε ένα θέμα με αυτό το πρόλογο.

----------


## Deep purple

Συμφωνώ με αρκετά όσα έγραψες Rabola. Ωστόσο δεν κατάλαβε τα όσα γράφεις για καλούπια όταν αναφέρεσαι σε αυτα που έγραψα. Αλλά δεν εχει και τόση σημασία.

Εσύ 15 χρόνια με αλκοόλ, ήσουν πάντα όπως περιγράφεις; Δεν υπήρξαν διακυμάνσεις και διαφοροποιήσεις. Εγώ ας πούμε για ένα διάστημα έπινα περισσότερο από ένα μπουκάλι ουίσκι, τζιν κά. και ήμουν μια χαρά. Επινα ενα κασάκι μπύρες, ακουγα μουσική, εγραφα ποιήματα Υπηρξε περιοδος που έπινα καφέ και συνέχιζα όλη την ημέρα με αλκοόλ, διάβαζα ένα βιβλίο την ημέρα, Υπήρξε όμως και περίοδος, αργότερα, που τα μάτια μου έκλειναν, με έπαιρνε ο ύπνος σε μπαρ, μεθούσα με μικρές ποσότητες και έκανα πολλά άλλα για τα οποία δεν είμαι περηφανη. 

Τελοσπάντων , ισως δεν εχει και τοση σημασία να απαντήσεις, σημασία εχει να καταγράφουμε εδώ απόψεις και εμπειρίες που εχουμε βιωσει, χωρίς να κρίνουμε. 

Εύχομαι να εισαι πάντα καλά και να καταφέρουν να κάνουν πολλοί ο,τι κατάφερες και συ. Καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα σε όλους!

----------


## carrot

> Βινς;... έχεις μια θαυμάσια ψυχή και λυπάμαι όταν δε νιώθεις όσο κατανοητός θα ήθελες... βλέπεις, "κατέχεις" την επίσημη διάγνωση της σχιζοφρένειας και αυτό είναι... πρόβλημα. Στα μυαλά Βινς οι ταμπέλες μπαίνουν εύκολα... και τη νόηση της ψυχής σου τη δυσκολεύει η ευφυΐα σου... έχω αποθηκεύσει πολλά σου αποφθέγματα και στιχάκια. Σου εύχομαι να εκφράζεσαι πάντα τόσο όμορφα και εύστοχα, κι ας μη σε καταλαβαίνουν... :) ... αν θέλει κανείς να μου ευχηθεί "καλή Ανάσταση", καλώς. Κάτι άλλο να πω δεν έχω και σας ευχήθηκα ήδη. Καλό ξημέρωμα σε όλους σας... :) ...


Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Δε ξέρω πόσο θαυμάσια είναι η ψυχή μου αλλά η ζωή μου είναι σχετικά βαρετή εδω και καιρό, και είναι φορές που τα βλέπω όλα τόσο απαισιόδοξα...σαν να μην εχω να περιμένω κάτι...............
Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να ισχυεί το "η πορεία μας είναι προδιαγεγραμένη από την στιγμή της γέννησης μας" μπορεί και να ισχυεί. Όχι λόγω αξίας αλλά επειδή έτσι ευνουούνται μερικοί και άλλοι δεν ευνοούνται, άλλωστε
όλοι έχουμε κάποιες αξίες αλλά δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες ευκαιρίες να δείξουμε τις αξίες μας. Τι να πουν και άλλοι βέβαια που έχουν χειρότερα προβλήματα υγείας...

Όσο γι'αυτό:



> "κατέχεις" την επίσημη διάγνωση της σχιζοφρένειας και αυτό είναι... πρόβλημα. Στα μυαλά Βινς οι ταμπέλες μπαίνουν εύκολα...


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι επίσημη η διάγνωση της σχιζοφρένειας, λολ, αισθάνομαι ελαφρά καταθλιπτικός κάποιες φορές και έχω λόγο να αισθάνομαι έτσι
Ταμπέλα δεν κρατάω για μένα, ούτε με τοποθετώ στους "σχιζοφρενείς", δεν θα μου άρεσε να με έβλεπαν όλοι έτσι. Το θεωρώ υπερβολικό από την στιγμή που μπορώ και καταλαβαίνω τουλάχιστον. 

Θα χαρώ να ακούσω και για σένα. Πως περνάς, τι κάνεις στη ζωή σου, πόσο ευχαριστημένη είσαι. 

Καλή ανάσταση σου εύχομαι και να είσαι πάντα καλά :)

----------


## Fearg

Γενικα, εχει τυχει να μου στριψει απο το πολυ αλκοολ και να κανω πραγματα, τα οποια δεν θα εκανα σε αλλη περιπτωση. Ομως αναφερομαι σε περιστατικα εκτος σπιτιου και με παρεα, οποτε θα μπορουσα να πω οτι παρασυρθηκα απο καποιους πιο εκδηλωτικους. Σε μια τετοια περιπτωση, θα μπορουσα να εξηγησω -αν οχι να δικαιολογησω- την συμπεριφορα καποιου.
Παρ' ολα αυτα και επειδη το αρχικο ποστ αναφερεται σε περιστατικα στο φορουμ, η δικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι, οταν μπαινει καποιος απο το σπιτι του, μεθυσμενος και γραφει ο,τι γραφει, απλα βγαζει μια ασχημη πλευρα του εαυτου του. Ισως νηφαλιος να μην εγραφε ποτε τετοια πραγματα, αυτο ομως δεν τον δικαιολογει για μενα.
Αυτος ειναι ο τροπος που αντιμετωπιζω μια τετοια κατασταση, χωρις φυσικα να ειμαι απολυτος και λαμβανοντας παντα υπ' οψιν τις συνθηκες που επικρατουν.

----------


## arktos

φαντάζομαι πως δν έγραψε κανείς μεθυσμένος εδώ...

----------


## deleted-member30-03

ζητω συγνωμη που ξεθαβω αυτο το θεμα, αλλα με οσα συμβαινουν στη ζωη μου μου μοιαζει τοσο μα τοσο αστειο, ολα οσα γραφτηκαν εδω ακομα και απ'τη Rabola και τον αλλον τον *******ς γιο δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τη πραγματικοτητα. μονο οταν νιωσεις εθισμενος απο κατι χωρις να μπορεσεις να κανεις διαφορετικα θα καταλαβεις.

----------


## Sofia

Κενο,

λες δλδ οτι δεν εχεις καμια επιλογη?

----------


## deleted-member30-03

αστα Σοφια πινω παρα πολυ τελευταια και νιωθω οτι δε μπορω να με ελεγξω καθολου. χτες παλι εχασα τον ελεγχο και επεσα σε κωμα, τωρα συνηλθα λιγο, με βλαβη στο αριστερο μου ματι. τα αιματα στη μπλουζα ακομα υπαρχουν.

----------


## Deep purple

Ρε συ ΚΕΝΟ, τι συμβαίνει στη ζωή σου που πρέπει να πέφτεις σε κώμα για να αισθανθείς καλύτερα; Τι είναι τοσο χάλια δηλαδή; Γαμώτο ξεκόλλα και χρησιμοποίησε την ευστροφία σου για καλό!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

η ζωη μου ολη ειναι χαλια. χτες το παρακανα πολυ με το κρασι, εσπασα το μπουκαλι οταν τελειωσε απ'τα νευρα μου (απο κει και τα αιματα), επεσα ξερος και σημερα ξυπνησα με φρικτο πονοκεφαλο σε ολη την αριστερα πλευρα ξεκινωντας απ'το ματι. δε ξερω αν ειμαι εθισμενος ή οχι, νομιζω πως δε θα μπορεσω να κοιμηθω αμα δε πιω .

----------


## iberis

> η ζωη μου ολη ειναι χαλια. χτες το παρακανα πολυ με το κρασι, εσπασα το μπουκαλι οταν τελειωσε απ'τα νευρα μου (απο κει και τα αιματα), επεσα ξερος και σημερα ξυπνησα με φρικτο πονοκεφαλο σε ολη την αριστερα πλευρα ξεκινωντας απ'το ματι. δε ξερω αν ειμαι εθισμενος ή οχι, νομιζω πως δε θα μπορεσω να κοιμηθω αμα δε πιω .


Ημικρανία είναι, γι΄αυτό είναι τόσο έντονος ο πόνος από την μία πλευρά. Φαίνεται να έχεις ψυχολογική εξάρτηση από το ποτό, αφού το καταναλώνεις για να μπορέσεις να χαλαρώσεις και να κοιμηθείς. Το θέμα είναι αν συνειδητοποιείς πόσο κακό σου κάνει και τι βλάβες μπορεί να σου προκαλέσει στον οργανισμό και στην ψυχική σου υγεία μακροπρόθεσμα.
Ναι μεν το αλκοόλ σε βοηθάει να κοιμηθείς το βράδυ αλλά ταυτόχρονα σε κάνει νευρικό, σου προκαλεί πονοκεφάλους και πιθανολογώ κομμάρες, αίσθημα κόπωσης, αδυναμία συγκέντρωσης κλπ.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

ναι ειναι για να μπορεσω να κοιμηθω αλλα και για να ξεφυγω εστω και λιγο απ'τη πραγματικοτητα. δεν εχω τπτ αλλο που με κανει να νιωθω καλα, ναρκωτικα και να θελω δεν μπορω να βρω ευκολα, κι αλλες χαρες δεν εχω. το ποτο ειναι το βαλσαμο μου, και μονο οταν πινω γινομαι ο εαυτος μου. ξερω οτι μου κανω ζημια αλλα δεν βρισκω λογο να σταματησω και δεν εχω λογο υπαρξης γενικοτερα αφου οι παντες με εχουν χεσμενο. αλλα ακομα κι αν θελω να το κοψω τελειως, δε νομιζω πως μπορω μονος μου, και δε ξερω που να απευθυνθω. το οκανα ειναι μονο για τους ναρκομανεις, για τους αλκοολικους τι υπαρχει ? αν και ετσι οπως ημουν σημερα, που δε μπορουσα να σταθω στα ποδια μου το πρωι και μου ρχοταν εμετος με τη παραμικρη κινηση, δε πιστευω πως θα καταφερω να παω πουθενα, ουτε καν στο νοσοκομειο. εψαξα και βρηκα στο διαδικτυο τι βοηθαει για οταν ειμαι πιωμενος, το μελι λενε κανει καλο γιατι διωχνει τοξικες ουσιες.

----------


## giorgos panou

> δεν ειχε τυχει ποτε να ερθω σε επαφη με ατομα εξαρτημενα απο το αλκοολ στο περιβαλλον μου και δεν ειχα παρατηρησει συμπεριφορες.
> 
> με αφορμη πολλα περιστατικα στο φορουμ, οπου εμπλεκονται παραπανω απο ενα ατομα και το λεω αυτο για να μην θεωρηθει οτι μιλαω για ενα συγκεκριμενο ατομο, ειπα να συζητησουμε κατι που με εχει βαλει σε σκεψεις πολλες φορες στο φορουμ. δεν τοεκανα μεχρι τωρα γιατι τυχαινε να συμβαινει μονιμως με ενα συγκεκριμενο ατομο.
> τωρα που τα περιστατικα εχουν πληθυνει, νομιζω οτι μπορουμε να το συζητησουμε πιο γενικα.
> 
> ειναι ο αλκοολισμος αλλοθι για οποιαδηποτε απαραδεκτη συμπεριφορα?
> δεν ειμαστε ολοι αλκοολικοι (προφανως) αλλα ολοι εχουμε μεθυσει εστω και μια φορα, νομιζω.
> προσωπικα δεν κανω τπτ διαφορετικο αν πιω, εκτος απο το να δειχνω και να ειμαι ζαλισμενη.
> ουτε πιο καλος ανθρωπος γινομαι ουτε χειροτερος, ουτε πραγματα που δεν πιστευω λεω, ουτε πραξεις που δεν αποδεχομαι κανω.
> ...


Χωρις να θελω να σου την πω η να σου κανω τον εξυπνακια ,τον εμπειρο και αλλα τετοια επιθετα ¨) θα σου πω οτι διαφωνω ! (λυπαμαι τοσο πολυ που καθε φορα πρεπει να γραφω αυτον τον προλογο σε μερικα ατομα εδω γτ. με παρεξηγουν η τα παιρνουν προσβλητικα τα λογια μου)

ΔΙΑΦΩΝΩ λοιπον γτ. το δικο σου παραδηγμα που ανεφερες εχει να κανει ΜΑΛΟΝ με ενα απο τα σταδια του αλκοολ ,μαλον το ενδιαμεσο ,συγουρα παντως οχι το τελειωτικο!!¨) καθε ενας μας που πινΕι αλκοολ εχει τα δικα του ορια και εχουν να κανουν ειτε με το αν ειναι ξεκουραστος ,φαγωμενος και κεφατος την ωρα που θα μεθυσει , ακομα παιζει και το αν τον τελευταιο καιρο πινει κανα ποτιρακι ολο και πιο συχνα¨) . 

Το αλκοολ εχει καποια σταδια ,οσο πιο πολυ πινεις τοσο και αλλαζουν οι παρενεργειες του ,απο τα λιγα που θυμαμαι -απο το κεντρο αποτοξινωσης οχι δικες μου ερευνες , το αλκοολ διαφερει καπως με τις αλλες ουσιες γτ. εχει πολυ εντονες διαφορες απο ποσοτητα σε ποσοτητα - στα πρωτα ποτηρακια του μας αλλαζει καπως τις γευσεις , μας ψλο δυσκολευει στις αισθησεις μας και δεν νιωθουμε ευκολα πονο , στο επομενο υπάρχει μια αλλαγή στη διάθεση και τη συμπεριφορά. Η μνήμη εξασθενίζει, η κριτική ικανότητα γίνεται πιο δύσκολη, η ταχύτητα αντίδρασης είναι περιορισμένη. Επηρεάζεται ο συντονισμός των μυών και η όραση αλλάζει. Στο τριτο η συμπεριφορά γίνεται εξαιρετικά συναισθηματική. Οι αυτοκριτικές εξαφανίζονται. Το πρόσωπο γίνεται κόκκινο και πρησμένο, και οι κόρες των οφθαλμών διαστέλλονται.Υπαρχει μεγαλη ζαλαδα "οπως και σε εσενα "ΡΕΜΕΝΤΥ" Η πιθανότητα της ναυτία και του εμετού είναι μεγαλη! Στο τεταρτο οι αισθήσεις υπολειτουργούν. Αυτός που έχει πιει βρίσκεται σε πλήρη σύγχυση. Με δυσκολία παρατηρεί αυτά που ακούει ή βλέπει ,εκει ειναι και που μπορει να γινει επιθετικος η κι επικινδυνος ακομη!! ΣΤο τελειωτικο σταδιο μπορεί να πέσει σε κώμα και τελικά πεθαίνει από μια καρδιακή κρίση ή διακοπή της αναπνοής δλδη μπορει και να ΠΑΙΘΑΝΕΙ!!! 

Αυτα ειναι οτι γνωριζω η εχω διαβασει και οτι εχω ακουσει απο τις μερες μου στο ¨κεντρο" . Για εμενα "ΡΕΜΕΝΤΥ" δεν εχει τυχη να πιεις τοσο πολυ ωστε να μην ξερεις τι κανεις που λεμε, να μην θυμασαι που εισουν και τετοια , κατι σαν το "hang over"

----------


## λιλιουμ

> ναι ειναι για να μπορεσω να κοιμηθω αλλα και για να ξεφυγω εστω και λιγο απ'τη πραγματικοτητα. δεν εχω τπτ αλλο που με κανει να νιωθω καλα, ναρκωτικα και να θελω δεν μπορω να βρω ευκολα, κι αλλες χαρες δεν εχω. το ποτο ειναι το βαλσαμο μου, και μονο οταν πινω γινομαι ο εαυτος μου. ξερω οτι μου κανω ζημια αλλα δεν βρισκω λογο να σταματησω και δεν εχω λογο υπαρξης γενικοτερα αφου οι παντες με εχουν χεσμενο.


ξερω ατομο που εχει δουλεια, κοπελα, αυτοκινητο, μηχανη, και παλι πινει. Οποτε δε νομιζω οτι στεκουν ολα αυτα που λες, οτι πινεις επειδη δεν τα εχεις αυτα. Αλλο ειναι το προβλημα..

----------


## BloodyKate

> ξερω ατομο που εχει δουλεια, κοπελα, αυτοκινητο, μηχανη, και παλι πινει. Οποτε δε νομιζω οτι στεκουν ολα αυτα που λες, οτι πινεις επειδη δεν τα εχεις αυτα. Αλλο ειναι το προβλημα..



Ναι αλλά πως ξεκίνησε να πίνει το άτομο που γνωρίζεις?

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> ξερω ατομο που εχει δουλεια, κοπελα, αυτοκινητο, μηχανη, και παλι πινει. Οποτε δε νομιζω οτι στεκουν ολα αυτα που λες, οτι πινεις επειδη δεν τα εχεις αυτα. Αλλο ειναι το προβλημα..


θα μου πεις το λογο που πινω κι ολας δλδ ? οκ ακουω που ειναι το προβλημα και πως θα το λυσω ? αφου ζεις τη ζωη μου και ξερεις τα παντα για μενα, θα εχεις δικιο!

επισης το να κρινεις τους παντες συμφωνα μονο με τους γνωστους σου, νομιζω πως ειναι λιγακι λαθος. δεν ειμαστε ολο ιδιοι, ετσι δεν ειναι ?

----------


## λιλιουμ

> Ναι αλλά πως ξεκίνησε να πίνει το άτομο που γνωρίζεις?


Ξεκινησε απο νωρις, οταν στην οικογενεια του δεν του εβαλαν ορια, και απο 15 χρονων τον αφησαν σχεδον παρατημενο να μενει μονος του και να δουλευει σε κλαμπ. Εκει ξεκινησε να πινει, και τωρα λεει οτι πινει για να χαλαρωσει, και επειδη εχει μαθει να πινει απο μικρος, επισης υπαρχει ιστορικο αλκοολισμου στην οικογενεια του καθως ο παππους του και δυο θειοι του πεθαναν απο το αλκοολ, ο φιλος μου αυτος μεγαλωσε με τον παππου του..

----------


## λιλιουμ

> θα μου πεις το λογο που πινω κι ολας δλδ ? οκ ακουω που ειναι το προβλημα και πως θα το λυσω ? αφου ζεις τη ζωη μου και ξερεις τα παντα για μενα, θα εχεις δικιο!
> 
> επισης το να κρινεις τους παντες συμφωνα μονο με τους γνωστους σου, νομιζω πως ειναι λιγακι λαθος. δεν ειμαστε ολο ιδιοι, ετσι δεν ειναι ?


Νομιζω απλα οτι το οτι δεν εχεις τωρα κοπελα και δουλεια και αμαξι η δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλο, δεν ειναι λογοι, αλλα ειναι και αυτα συμπτωματα. Σαφως μπορει να κανω λαθος. ΕΙναι η αποψη μου.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

οκ κι εμενα υπαρχει ιστορικο αλκοολισμου στην οικογενεια μου, και οι δυο γονεις μου πιναν και πινουν ακομα, ιδιαιτερα ο πατερας μου. 

οπως υπαρχει και ιστορικο ψυχολογικων και αυτοκτονιας ακομα, ο θειος μου στο χωριο εκανε πραξη το Blair Witch Project, πηγε για κυνηγι τον χασανε το βραδυ και τον βρηκαν μετα απο μερες κρεμασμενο (ειχε αυτοκτονισει). 

αλλα παρολαυτα δε λεει τπτ γιατι εγω το μονο που θελω ειναι μια φυσιολογικη ζωη! την οποια δε μπορω να εχω κι ετσι καταληγω στο να πινω να ξεχαστω. ολη μου η αυτοκαταστροφικοτητα, ασχημες σκεψεις και τασεις για αυτοκτονια απο αυτο προερχονται.

----------


## λιλιουμ

> οκ κι εμενα υπαρχει ιστορικο αλκοολισμου στην οικογενεια μου, και οι δυο γονεις μου πιναν και πινουν ακομα, ιδιαιτερα ο πατερας μου. 
> 
> οπως υπαρχει και ιστορικο ψυχολογικων και αυτοκτονιας ακομα, ο θειος μου στο χωριο εκανε πραξη το Blair Witch Project, πηγε για κυνηγι τον χασανε το βραδυ και τον βρηκαν μετα απο μερες κρεμασμενο (ειχε αυτοκτονισει). 
> 
> αλλα παρολαυτα δε λεει τπτ γιατι εγω το μονο που θελω ειναι μια φυσιολογικη ζωη! την οποια δε μπορω να εχω κι ετσι καταληγω στο να πινω να ξεχαστω.


Ναι απλα θα μπορουσες να γραφεις για να ξεχαστεις, η να παιζεις ποκερ, ή να τριγυρνας με αλλες γκομενες καθε μερα, ή να κανεις ελευθερες πτωσεις με αλεξιπτωτο. Το οτι εχεις επιλεξει αυτον τον τροπο δειχνει οτι ισως τον εχεις "μαθει", εφοσον τον βιωσες μες στην οικογενεια σου ετσι, ως τροπο αντιμετωπισης-αποφυγης προβληματων. Καθενας με τα δυσλειτουργικα οικοεγενειακα του μοτιβα..

----------


## deleted-member30-03

μα γραφω για να ξεχαστω! και δε μου αρεσει το ποκερ, προτιμω ταινιες και μουσικη κι οτιδηποτε εχει να κανει με τεχνη. παλιοτερα ασχολιομουν και με βιντεοπαιχνιδια, αλλα πλεον μονος μου δε νιωθω για να παιζω. θελω κατι σταθερο επαγγελματικα και ερωτικα, δε γουσταρω ουτε να τριγυρναω συνεχεια με γκομενες, ουτε να γνωριζω κοσμο γενικα αφου ειμαι αντικοινωνικος. αναγκαζομαι να το κανω μπας και μου τυχει τπτ καλο, αλλα παλι μονος μενω.

----------


## giorgos panou

MHN ξεχνατε πως το αλκοολ ειναι τσιτα αποδεκτο απο την ελληνικη οικογενεια ! Σε καποιες περιοχες της χωρας εχει να κανει και με την ωριμασει του ανδρα!! Ο πατερας καμαρωνει οταν ο γιος του πινει ! οταν πινει και δεν την "ακουει " ευκολα τοτες ειναι που χαμογελα και ειναι ακομη πιο περηφανος !! 
Δεν τελειωνει ομως εκει για ενα νεαρο αγορι οπου αναζητα να ανγνοριστει η ανδρικη του ταυτοτητα μεσα στη παρεα του, ενα αγορι , στις σχεσεις του με τις κοπελες ,οπου αρκετες και οσο πιο ωραιες τους αρεσει το αγορι τους οταν τις συνοδευει να κρατα στο ενα χερι το τσιγαρο ,με τροπο μαγκικο ! και στο αλλο ,να κρατα με τα δαχτυλα γυρισμενα καθετα το ποτηρι ! με τα παγακια να κουδουνιζουν μεσα σε αυτο !οπου το χρωμα και η μυρωδια αλκοολ ειναι αλλο ενα χαρακτηριστικο που πρεπει να εχει την αναλογη αρενοποτητα !!

----------


## iberis

> ναι ειναι για να μπορεσω να κοιμηθω αλλα και για να ξεφυγω εστω και λιγο απ'τη πραγματικοτητα. δεν εχω τπτ αλλο που με κανει να νιωθω καλα, ναρκωτικα και να θελω δεν μπορω να βρω ευκολα, κι αλλες χαρες δεν εχω. το ποτο ειναι το βαλσαμο μου, και μονο οταν πινω γινομαι ο εαυτος μου. ξερω οτι μου κανω ζημια αλλα δεν βρισκω λογο να σταματησω και δεν εχω λογο υπαρξης γενικοτερα αφου οι παντες με εχουν χεσμενο. αλλα ακομα κι αν θελω να το κοψω τελειως, δε νομιζω πως μπορω μονος μου, και δε ξερω που να απευθυνθω. το οκανα ειναι μονο για τους ναρκομανεις, για τους αλκοολικους τι υπαρχει ? αν και ετσι οπως ημουν σημερα, που δε μπορουσα να σταθω στα ποδια μου το πρωι και μου ρχοταν εμετος με τη παραμικρη κινηση, δε πιστευω πως θα καταφερω να παω πουθενα, ουτε καν στο νοσοκομειο. εψαξα και βρηκα στο διαδικτυο τι βοηθαει για οταν ειμαι πιωμενος, το μελι λενε κανει καλο γιατι διωχνει τοξικες ουσιες.


KENO ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ
http://www.pame.gr/ygeia/kataxriseis...l#.TmkWKOwb-M4

Προς το τέλος του άρθρου γράφει που μπορείς να απευθυνθείς. 
Επίσης, μια εναλλακτική είναι να ξεκινήσεις ψυχοθεραπεία + φαρμακευτική αγωγή (για τα συμπτώματα άγχους, ανησυχίας, αυπνίας που δημιουργούνται εκτός από την κακή σου ψυχολογία ΚΑΙ από το αλκοόλ).
Πάρε μια απόφαση να το αντιμετωπίσεις πριν φτάσεις στο σημείο να πιάσεις πάτο.

υγ. επίσης το γάλα βοηθάει και φυσικά πολύ νερό για να μην αφυδατώνεται ο οργανισμός.

----------


## BloodyKate

> Ξεκινησε απο νωρις, οταν στην οικογενεια του δεν του εβαλαν ορια, και απο 15 χρονων τον αφησαν σχεδον παρατημενο να μενει μονος του και να δουλευει σε κλαμπ. Εκει ξεκινησε να πινει, και τωρα λεει οτι πινει για να χαλαρωσει, και επειδη εχει μαθει να πινει απο μικρος, επισης υπαρχει ιστορικο αλκοολισμου στην οικογενεια του καθως ο παππους του και δυο θειοι του πεθαναν απο το αλκοολ, ο φιλος μου αυτος μεγαλωσε με τον παππου του..



ειδες που κατι του ελειπε? τα ορια... οι καταχρησεις πιστευω απλα ειναι η φαση να γεμισω τα κενα μου

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> KENO ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ
> http://www.pame.gr/ygeia/kataxriseis...l#.TmkWKOwb-M4
> 
> Προς το τέλος του άρθρου γράφει που μπορείς να απευθυνθείς. 
> Επίσης, μια εναλλακτική είναι να ξεκινήσεις ψυχοθεραπεία + φαρμακευτική αγωγή (για τα συμπτώματα άγχους, ανησυχίας, αυπνίας που δημιουργούνται εκτός από την κακή σου ψυχολογία ΚΑΙ από το αλκοόλ).
> Πάρε μια απόφαση να το αντιμετωπίσεις πριν φτάσεις στο σημείο να πιάσεις πάτο.
> 
> υγ. επίσης το γάλα βοηθάει και φυσικά πολύ νερό για να μην αφυδατώνεται ο οργανισμός.


ετσι οπως τα γραψες οι απαντησεις μου ειναι ΝΑΙ-ΟΧΙ-ΝΑΙ-ΟΧΙ.

ΝΑΙ κι ευχαριστω για το λινκ, αν και τα περισσοτερα που λεει ειναι αυτονοητα. δλδ ξερω οτι το περιβαλλον ευθυνεται, αυτο φταιει για ΟΛΑ μου τα προβληματα, αλλα δυστυχως επειδη ειμαι μονος κι ανεργος κι οχι και τοσο καλα στο μυαλο, δε μπορω να κανω κατι να το αλλαξω και να φυγω αμεσα. ενοχες και τυψεις που λεει δε νιωθω σχεδον ποτε, ακομα κι αν σκοτωσω, οταν δεν υπαρχουν συναισθηματα για το θυμα, δε προκειται να νιωσω τπτ απολυτως. ξερω οτι ακουγεται καπως αυτο, αλλα ετσι λειτουργω. το ειδα για το ΚΕΘΕΑ αλλα δε θελω να με κλεισουν μεσα.

ΟΧΙ στη ψυχοθεραπεια και ειδικα τα φαρμακα. φαρμακα δε πηρα οταν μου τα δωσαν με το ζορι στο στρατο, και θα τα παρω τωρα ? δε προκειται να παρω ποτε μου φαρμακα!

ΝΑΙ θα παρω αποφαση, και θα το κοψω μαλλον για λιγο καιρο παλι οταν φτασει η κατασταση στο απροχωρητο, οπως το ειχα κοψει απο το πασχα μεχρι τελη καλοκαιριου (το πασχα ακολουθουσα και διατροφη, αλλα μετα τα παρατησα παλι και ξανακυλησα στα ιδια σκατα).

ΟΧΙ δε μπορω να πιω γαλα γιατι με πιανει ΤΣΙΡΛΙΟ! ειδικα οταν ειναι παγωμενο παθαινω μεγαλη ζημια.

----------


## Deep purple

Κενό είναι κάπως οξυμωρο να λες ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάρεις χάπια και την ίδια στιγμή να πίνεις την σκατοχημεία, το αλκοόλ. Καταλαβαίνω αυτα που λες, τους λόγους για τους οποίους πινεις,αλλά σιγά σιγά τελείωνε με αυτην την ιστορία. Στο λέω με αγάπη και με καμια διάθεση να σε κρίνω, αλλωστε η κριτική ποτέ δε βοήθησε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Ελπίζω να την βρεις την άκρη, ξέρω πως είσαι κουρασμένος...αλλά προσπάθησε.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

το αλκοολ επιλεγω εγω ποτε και ποσο θα πιω, τα φαρμακα οχι. ασε που δε νομιζω να εχουν τις ιδιες παρενεργειες.

πως ακριβως θελεις να τελειωσω οταν δεν αλλαζει τπτ προς το καλυτερο δλδ και με εχουν ολοι χεσμενο ? ευχαριστω πολυ για την δηθεν αγαπη και το ενδιαφερον ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΑΚΑ, αλλα ΕΚΕΙ ΕΞΩ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΩ ΜΟΝΟΣ και στα ιδια σκατα. οταν τρωω τα ιδια σκατα ακομα λοιπον, λογικα θα πινω και τα ιδια σκατα...

----------


## iberis

> ετσι οπως τα γραψες οι απαντησεις μου ειναι ΝΑΙ-ΟΧΙ-ΝΑΙ-ΟΧΙ.
> 
> ΝΑΙ κι ευχαριστω για το λινκ, αν και τα περισσοτερα που λεει ειναι αυτονοητα. δλδ ξερω οτι το περιβαλλον ευθυνεται, αυτο φταιει για ΟΛΑ μου τα προβληματα, αλλα δυστυχως επειδη ειμαι μονος κι ανεργος κι οχι και τοσο καλα στο μυαλο, δε μπορω να κανω κατι να το αλλαξω και να φυγω αμεσα. ενοχες και τυψεις που λεει δε νιωθω σχεδον ποτε, ακομα κι αν σκοτωσω, οταν δεν υπαρχουν συναισθηματα για το θυμα, δε προκειται να νιωσω τπτ απολυτως. ξερω οτι ακουγεται καπως αυτο, αλλα ετσι λειτουργω. το ειδα για το ΚΕΘΕΑ αλλα δε θελω να με κλεισουν μεσα.
> 
> ΟΧΙ στη ψυχοθεραπεια και ειδικα τα φαρμακα. φαρμακα δε πηρα οταν μου τα δωσαν με το ζορι στο στρατο, και θα τα παρω τωρα ? δε προκειται να παρω ποτε μου φαρμακα!
> 
> ΝΑΙ θα παρω αποφαση, και θα το κοψω μαλλον για λιγο καιρο παλι οταν φτασει η κατασταση στο απροχωρητο, οπως το ειχα κοψει απο το πασχα μεχρι τελη καλοκαιριου (το πασχα ακολουθουσα και διατροφη, αλλα μετα τα παρατησα παλι και ξανακυλησα στα ιδια σκατα).
> 
> ΟΧΙ δε μπορω να πιω γαλα γιατι με πιανει ΤΣΙΡΛΙΟ! ειδικα οταν ειναι παγωμενο παθαινω μεγαλη ζημια.


Όχι στην ψυχοθεραπεία γιατί? Η ψυχοθεραπεία σε βοηθάει να βελτιώσεις τον εαυτό σου (στην περίπτωσή σου μάλιστα μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει υποστηρικτικά στην προσπάθειά σου να κόψεις το αλκοόλ). Δεν θέλεις κάτι τέτοιο? Όσο για τα φάρμακα, δεν είμαι γιατρός και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι θα έπρεπε να τα πάρεις. Αν όμως κάνει να τα πάρεις για να βοηθηθείς για κάποιο διάστημα γιατί όχι? Επειδή λέγονται φάρμακα ενώ το αλκοόλ είναι πιο cool να το πίνεις?

Εδώ κάνω μία παρένθεση και σου λέω με ειλικρίνεια (ελπίζω να μην με παρεξηγήσεις, δεν έχω καμιά εμπάθεια) τι έχω σκεφτεί για σένα. Σε έχω διαβάσει αρκετές φορές στο φόρουμ και κάποιες φορές σκέφτομαι "τι είναι αυτά που λέει.." και άλλες φορές "κι όμως έχει καλή σκέψη!". Τελικά αυτό που πιστεύω για σένα (αν βέβαια σε ενδιαφέρει η αποψή μου) είναι ότι είσαι ανώριμος. Ενώ έχεις δυνατότητες, η αρνητικότητά σου και η διάθεσή σου να μεταθέτεις τις ευθύνες σε άλλους, σε ωθούν σε πράξεις αυτοκαταστροφικές. Ο άνθρωπος όμως έχει ένα μυαλό και στο χέρι του είναι είτε να το χρησιμοποιήσει ανάλογα είτε όχι. Κλέινω εδώ την παρένθεση και επανέρχομαι στο θέμα.

Η χρόνια μεγάλη κατανάλωση αλκοόλ μπορεί να οδηγήσει κάποιον μέχρι και σε ψύχωση. Τα φάρμακα, συνήθως αντικαταθλιπτικά που δίνονται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, έχουν κάποιες παρενέργειες τις πρώτες μέρες μέχρι να τα συνηθίσει ο οργανισμός. Δεν δημιουργούν εξάρτηση οπότε μπορεί να τα κόψει κάποιος με τον ενδεδειγμένο τρόπο εύκολα. Στο διάστημα που τα λαμβάνει κάποιος, εκτός του ότι απαλύνουν/σταματούν τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα, δίνεται ο χρόνος στον άνθρωπο να βελτιώσει την ποιότητα ζωής του-κάτι που όσο διάστημα αισθανόταν χάλια δεν μπορούσε να το κάνει. Τι σε κάνει λοιπόν να προτιμάς το αλκοόλ? 
Μήπως να γίνεις πιο διαλλακτικός (και όχι μόνο στο θέμα του αλκοόλ) και να μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος σε κάποια πράγματα? Τις ερωτήσεις αυτές δεν τις κάνω για να μου απαντήσεις αλλά για να τις σκεφτείς.

Φιλικά

----------


## deleted-member30-03

actually δεν εχω κατι εναντιον στη ψυχοθεραπεια/ψυχιατρους/ψυχολογους γενικοτερα, να βοηθησουν προσπαθουν οι ανθρωποι και να βγαλουν το ψωμακι τους. εχω ομως με τα φαρμακα, γιατι δεν εχω ακουσει και τα καλυτερα, βλεπουμε και τις παρενεργειες εδω μεσα που ανθρωποι χανουν τα μυαλα τους κι αλλες λειτουργιες του σωματος τους, ε και δεν θελω να καταληξω ετσι. γενικα παντοτε ημουν αντιδραστηκος και δεν εκανα αυτο που μου λεγαν, ηθελα να επιλεξω εγω τα παντα. για ψυχοθεραπεια σκετη το σκεφτομαι, αν και δε βρισκω πως μου χρειαζεται (ακομα). δε νιωθω πως εχω κατι να πω βασικα ή και να εχω δεν εχω τη διαθεση να μιλησω (αλλα ουτε να χαλασω και λεφτα), ουτε πιστευω πως θα μου λυσει ολα μου τα προβληματα, τα οποια οπως ειπα κι επανω ειναι καθαρα λογο περιβαλλοντος. αν ημουν οπουδηποτε καλυτερα και με εμπνεε και βοηθουσε το γυρω μου, θα εκανα περισσοτερα πραγματα και θα ημουν πιο λειτουργικος και υγιης. οταν ζεις μεστην αρρωστια, ειναι φυσικο να καταληξεις αρρωστος, ετσι δεν ειναι ?

κανενα προβλημα για τη γνωμη σου και που με εκρινες κι εσυ σαν ανωριμο, το ακουω συχνα εδω μεσα και το πιστευω κι ολας. μα το λεω κι εγω ο ιδιος οτι θελω να παραμεινω παιδι και να κανω οτι γουσταρω, δε θελω να μεγαλωσω και να εχω ευθυνες. I'm just a kid playing around, breaking toys, drinking shit, downloading stuff and having fun! its always about fun! αν τωρα μπλεκει η αρνητικοτητα μεσα ειναι γιατι μενω πολυ μονος μου, και εγω οπως γνωριζεις τρεφομαι απ'τους ανθρωπους. απ'τις ψυχουλες τους. ειμαι ενα ενεργειακο vampire, ενας ανθρωπος κενος χωρις ψυχη, που παιρνει απ'τους αλλους. νομιζω ομως πως ολοι ετσι ειμαστε, εχουμε αναγκη τον διπλανο μας, δε μπορουμε μονοι μας...

και που ξερεις οτι δεν εχω ηδη ψυχωση ? και που ξερεις ποσο και καθε ποτε πινω ? ασε που δεν ειμαι καθε μερα ιδια με το ιδιο mood συνεχεια. ειμαι τοσο random που ειναι λιγακι δυσκολο να με ελεγξεις και να καταληξεις καπου με σιγουρια λεγωντας οτι εχω πχ καταθλιψη ή ειμαι αλκοολικος εθισμενος ή οτι αλλο. κι οχι δεν ειμαι απολυτος, το αντιθετο ακουω τους παντες, μπορει να τους ακολουθησω κι ολας στις συμβουλες τους ,απλα μεσα μου ξερω καλα τι μου χρειαζεται για να ειμαι ευτυχισμενος.

Φιλικοτερα

----------


## Deep purple

Εντάξει ρε ΚΕΝΟ, μπορείς να μιλάς για δήθεν αγάπη και διαδικτυακό ενδιαφέρον. Εδώ μέσα σε γνωρίσαμε και όχι έξω. Μην είσαι και τόσο σίγουρος ότι αν σε γνωρίζαμε απο κοντά θα σε είχαμε χεσμένο, κράτα το σαν σκέψη, και τίποτα παραπάνω.
Είπες ότι έχεις ένα θέμα με το αλκοόλ, επομένως ίσως και να μην είναι επιλογή σου οι ποσότητες που πίνεις, αφού κατά τα γραφόμενά σου, προφανώς και χρησιμοποιείς το αλκοόλ ως φάρμακο. Και επειδη κάποτε έκανα ακριβώς το ίδιο και πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια για να το καταλάβω- θέλω να σου πω πώς οι παρενέργειές του μακροπρόθεσμα ναι, θα είναι χειρότερες από τα φάρμακα. Ελπίζω να μην χρειαστεί να το διαπιστώσεις.

Εγώ επιμένω ότι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το μυαλό σου για καλύτερα πράγματα. Και συνήθως μέσα στα σκατά βρίσκεις και ξεχωρίζεις τα διαμάντια.
Με πραγματικό -έστω διαδικτυακό -ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## giorgos panou

Ο αλκολισμος ειναι αλλοθι για καποια ζημια, κατι που να ξεχασες , η κατι που να ειπες και να ηταν χοντρο! πιστευω οτι μπορεις να δικαιολογησεις καποιες βλακεις , κατι θραση η κατι που απλα "δεν επρεπε " 
Δεν ειναι δικαιολογια για τρακαρισμα ,οπως δεν ειναι και για αμα αργησες στη δουλεια σου!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

λοιπον νομιζω οτι παρατραβηξε αυτο το θεμα, και πρεπει να σταματησω ολες τις καταχρησεις και μαλακιες, με πεισατε.

θα υιοθετισω το straight edge στυλακι απο δω και περα, θα κοψω το αλκοολ και τους καφεδες, και θα γυρισω εναντια στα ναρκωτικα και το σεξ χωρις σχεση. στη χειροτερη αν το φτασω στα ακρα παλι να γινω vegetarian! θα γεμισω και το σωμα μου με τατουαζ, το μαλλι το εχω ηδη ξυρισμενο οπως αυτοι, θα γινω αλλος ανθρωπος παρολο που δε μπορω να εχω ολα οσα θελω και να ζω μια φυσιολογικη ζωη.

αλλα και τοτε θα αλλαξει τιποτα προς το καλυτερο ? παλι στα ιδια σκατα παραμενω, με τους ιδιους μαλακες ανθρωπους γυρω μου.




> Εντάξει ρε ΚΕΝΟ, μπορείς να μιλάς για δήθεν αγάπη και διαδικτυακό ενδιαφέρον. Εδώ μέσα σε γνωρίσαμε και όχι έξω. Μην είσαι και τόσο σίγουρος ότι αν σε γνωρίζαμε απο κοντά θα σε είχαμε χεσμένο, κράτα το σαν σκέψη, και τίποτα παραπάνω.
> Είπες ότι έχεις ένα θέμα με το αλκοόλ, επομένως ίσως και να μην είναι επιλογή σου οι ποσότητες που πίνεις, αφού κατά τα γραφόμενά σου, προφανώς και χρησιμοποιείς το αλκοόλ ως φάρμακο. Και επειδη κάποτε έκανα ακριβώς το ίδιο και πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια για να το καταλάβω- θέλω να σου πω πώς οι παρενέργειές του μακροπρόθεσμα ναι, θα είναι χειρότερες από τα φάρμακα. Ελπίζω να μην χρειαστεί να το διαπιστώσεις.
> 
> Εγώ επιμένω ότι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το μυαλό σου για καλύτερα πράγματα. Και συνήθως μέσα στα σκατά βρίσκεις και ξεχωρίζεις τα διαμάντια.
> Με πραγματικό -έστω διαδικτυακό -ενδιαφέρον.


συγνωμη αλλα ορισμενοι με γνωριζουν ηδη κι εξω! αλλα παρολαυτα δεν ειμαι ανθρωπος της παρεας απ'οτι φαινεται, αλλα μοναχικος. ισως φταιει και η κακια μου σ'αυτο, δεν την αντεχουν οι περισσοτεροι...

οσον αφορα το τελευταιο, ολοι μου λετε για το μυαλο μου, μα ποιο μυαλο επιτελους, εγω απλα κανω οτι θελω χωρις να σκεφτομαι αν θα φανει εξυπνο ή χαζο, δε με νοιαζει πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι!

----------


## giorgos panou

"ΚΕΝΟ !" . Δεν νομιζω να ειναι ακριβεστατα τα πραματα για εσενα ετσι οπως τα γραφεις , τωρα θα λες "τι μου λες ρε πρεζακια?" ,αλλα πιστευω πως εισαι πιο λογικος και πιο κοινωνικος ανθρωπος , δεν δειχνει ο τροπος που γραφεις ατομο αντικοινωνικο και ξενερωτο στην παρεα. 
Βεβαια αυτο ειναι δικια μου αποψη και γνωμη , δεν ειναι πορισμα ουτε καν διαπιστωση , ειναι απλα μια ιδεα μου .

----------


## BloodyKate

> "ΚΕΝΟ !" . Δεν νομιζω να ειναι ακριβεστατα τα πραματα για εσενα ετσι οπως τα γραφεις , τωρα θα λες "τι μου λες ρε πρεζακια?" ,αλλα πιστευω πως εισαι πιο λογικος και πιο κοινωνικος ανθρωπος , δεν δειχνει ο τροπος που γραφεις ατομο αντικοινωνικο και ξενερωτο στην παρεα. 
> Βεβαια αυτο ειναι δικια μου αποψη και γνωμη , δεν ειναι πορισμα ουτε καν διαπιστωση , ειναι απλα μια ιδεα μου .


ευτυχώς που τα έγραψες εσύ εγώ φοβόμουν να τα γράψω. Εννοείται πως συμφωνώ! :)

----------


## ALIA

> εγώ φοβόμουν να τα γράψω.


Μη φοβουσαι ρε κοπελια! Εκφρασου ελευθερα!

----------


## ALIA

> MHN ξεχνατε πως το αλκοολ ειναι τσιτα αποδεκτο απο την ελληνικη οικογενεια ! Σε καποιες περιοχες της χωρας εχει να κανει και με την ωριμασει του ανδρα!! Ο πατερας καμαρωνει οταν ο γιος του πινει ! οταν πινει και δεν την "ακουει " ευκολα τοτες ειναι που χαμογελα και ειναι ακομη πιο περηφανος !! 
> Δεν τελειωνει ομως εκει για ενα νεαρο αγορι οπου αναζητα να ανγνοριστει η ανδρικη του ταυτοτητα μεσα στη παρεα του, ενα αγορι , στις σχεσεις του με τις κοπελες ,οπου αρκετες και οσο πιο ωραιες τους αρεσει το αγορι τους οταν τις συνοδευει να κρατα στο ενα χερι το τσιγαρο ,με τροπο μαγκικο ! και στο αλλο ,να κρατα με τα δαχτυλα γυρισμενα καθετα το ποτηρι ! με τα παγακια να κουδουνιζουν μεσα σε αυτο !οπου το χρωμα και η μυρωδια αλκοολ ειναι αλλο ενα χαρακτηριστικο που πρεπει να εχει την αναλογη αρενοποτητα !!


Τι ξενερωμα....!

----------


## BloodyKate

> Μη φοβουσαι ρε κοπελια! Εκφρασου ελευθερα!


νομίζεις οτι με παίρνει να εκφράζομαι ελεύθερα? εδώ λίγα γράφω και έχουν αμέσως το πόρισμα "ψευτικο προφιλ" η bloodykate

----------


## ALIA

> νομίζεις οτι με παίρνει να εκφράζομαι ελεύθερα?


Ναι,νομιζω οτι μια χαρα σε παιρνει!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> "ΚΕΝΟ !" . Δεν νομιζω να ειναι ακριβεστατα τα πραματα για εσενα ετσι οπως τα γραφεις , τωρα θα λες "τι μου λες ρε πρεζακια?" ,αλλα πιστευω πως εισαι πιο λογικος και πιο κοινωνικος ανθρωπος , δεν δειχνει ο τροπος που γραφεις ατομο αντικοινωνικο και ξενερωτο στην παρεα. 
> Βεβαια αυτο ειναι δικια μου αποψη και γνωμη , δεν ειναι πορισμα ουτε καν διαπιστωση , ειναι απλα μια ιδεα μου .


δεν εχω σκοπο να κακοχαρακτηρισω κανεναν εδω μεσα, κι οχι δε θα σου πω "τι μου λες ρε πρεζακια" γιατι δε μου κανες ποτε σου επιθεση για να σου κανω κι εγω, απλα μια γνωμη εξεφρασες απο αυτα που διαβαζεις μονο. ομως λογικος δεν θελω να ειμαι, κι οσο για το κοινωνικος ενω μπορει να φαινεται ετσι εδω, εξω δεν ειμαι καθολου και λιγες γνωριμιες που μπορει να κανω οταν κανω κι οσοι θελουν να γνωριστουμε απο κοντα, δε κραταμε επαφη και τελικα καταληγω παλι μονος. ειμαι δυσκολος χαρακτηρας και παραξενος, γιαυτο με παρεξηγουν ευκολα, αν δε με σιχαθουν και με μισησουν τελειως (οπως επαθε και η Χριστινα πχ). δυστυχως πολλα ατομα εδω με τη φαντασια τους πλαθουν τη δικια τους εικονα για μενα και νομιζουν οτι ειμαι κατι σπουδαιο ή δε ξερω κι εγω τι αλλο, η πραγματικοτητα ομως δεν ειναι ετσι (το ιδιο ισχυει και για ολα τα αλλα μελη φυσικα)...

----------


## BloodyKate

> δεν εχω σκοπο να κακοχαρακτηρισω κανεναν εδω μεσα, κι οχι δε θα σου πω "τι μου λες ρε πρεζακια" γιατι δε μου κανες ποτε σου επιθεση για να σου κανω κι εγω, απλα μια γνωμη εξεφρασες απο αυτα που διαβαζεις μονο. ομως λογικος δεν θελω να ειμαι, κι οσο για το κοινωνικος ενω μπορει να φαινεται ετσι εδω, εξω δεν ειμαι καθολου και λιγες γνωριμιες που μπορει να κανω οταν κανω κι οσοι θελουν να γνωριστουμε απο κοντα, δε κραταμε επαφη και τελικα καταληγω παλι μονος. ειμαι δυσκολος χαρακτηρας και παραξενος, γιαυτο με παρεξηγουν ευκολα, αν δε με σιχαθουν και με μισησουν τελειως (οπως επαθε και η Χριστινα πχ). δυστυχως πολλα ατομα εδω με τη φαντασια τους πλαθουν τη δικια τους εικονα για μενα και νομιζουν οτι ειμαι κατι σπουδαιο ή δε ξερω κι εγω τι αλλο, η πραγματικοτητα ομως δεν ειναι ετσι (το ιδιο ισχυει και για ολα τα αλλα μελη φυσικα)...


τα γραπτά λένε το κάτι τις τους για τον άνθρωπο.. οχι τα παντα αλλά κάτι λίγα τα λένε

----------


## deleted-member30-03

ε τωρα θα μου πεις αν ειμαι κοινωνικος ή οχι ? σου λεω περναω το 24ωρο μου μονος μου και κανω πολυ σπανια γνωριμιες γιατι κανεις δε γουσταρει τη παρεα μου. αλλα και να τη γουσταρει καποιος μπορει να ξυνισω εγω αν δε μου ταιριαζει και δε με καταλαβαινει, και να ξεκοψω. δεν εχω οχι μονο κοπελα, αλλα ουτε καν φιλους! δε θα ημουν εδω αν δεν υπηρχε η μοναξια στη ζωη μου. και τα γραπτα τα παιρνει ο καθενας οπως θελει. το ειπα και στον giorgo panou στο μηνυμα που μου εστειλε, πως οτι γραφεται εδω, ο καθενας το μεταφραζει συμφωνα μ'αυτα που νομιζει μονο. πχ πανω εγραψα οτι ορισμενοι με ξερουν κι εξω. αυτο αν το διαβασει καποιος μπορει να νομιζει οτι γνωριζω ολο το φορουμ, ειμαι πολυ γνωστος, κοινωνικος, εχω φιλους απο δω μεσα και βγαινω μαζι τους κλπ. ΔΕΝ ειναι ετσι ομως, γιατι ειμαι αντικοινωνικος και δυσκολος και πολυ επιλεκτικος πλεον, οποτε γιαυτο καταληγω παλι μονος. και το οτι γνωριστηκα με καποιον δε σημαινει τπτ, δε σημαινει καν οτι θα τον ξαναδω, ειδικα οταν χαλιουνται κι αυτοι με μενα...

----------


## BloodyKate

> ε τωρα θα μου πεις αν ειμαι κοινωνικος ή οχι ? σου λεω περναω το 24ωρο μου μονος μου και κανω πολυ σπανια γνωριμιες γιατι κανεις δε γουσταρει τη παρεα μου. αλλα και να τη γουσταρει καποιος μπορει να ξυνισω εγω αν δε μου ταιριαζει και δε με καταλαβαινει, και να ξεκοψω. δεν εχω οχι μονο κοπελα, αλλα ουτε καν φιλους! δε θα ημουν εδω αν δεν υπηρχε η μοναξια στη ζωη μου. και τα γραπτα τα παιρνει ο καθενας οπως θελει. το ειπα και στον giorgo panou στο μηνυμα που μου εστειλε, πως οτι γραφεται εδω, ο καθενας το μεταφραζει συμφωνα μ'αυτα που νομιζει μονο. πχ πανω εγραψα οτι ορισμενοι με ξερουν κι εξω. αυτο αν το διαβασει καποιος μπορει να νομιζει οτι γνωριζω ολο το φορουμ, ειμαι πολυ γνωστος, κοινωνικος, εχω φιλους απο δω μεσα και βγαινω μαζι τους κλπ. ΔΕΝ ειναι ετσι ομως, γιατι ειμαι αντικοινωνικος και δυσκολος και πολυ επιλεκτικος πλεον, οποτε γιαυτο καταληγω παλι μονος. και το οτι γνωριστηκα με καποιον δε σημαινει τπτ, δε σημαινει καν οτι θα τον ξαναδω, ειδικα οταν χαλιουνται κι αυτοι με μενα...


Αν κατάλαβες κάτι τέτοιο οκ... Βάλε ότι λογής ταμπέλες θες πάνω σου. Εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα από όλους μας το εγω σου κι αν είναι κενο ή σάπιο ή ότι άλλο. 

Εγώ ξέρω πως δεν ξύπνησες ένα πρωί και είπες είμαι ο ΚΕΝΟ. Οι καλοί την πατάνε 

δεν θα το αναλύσω παραπάνω διότι αυτά ειναι δικά σου προσωπικά. Εσύ θα τα λύσεις με τον εαυτό σου.

Α! Ένας άνθρωπος που συχνάζει σε φόρουμ υποστήριξης μόνο μισάθρωπος δεν είναι για μένα.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

βασικα οχι. ποιος χεστηκε για το θεμα της μισανθρωπιας. ρε γμτ δεν με ενδιαφερουν οι ταμπελες και οι χαρακτηρισμοι. δεν ακολουθω κατι συγκεκριμενο, δεν ειμαι κατι συγκεκριμενο, ειμαι ο εαυτος μου, κανω οτι θελω, κανω οτι νιωθω. δε σκεφτομαι πχ αν δε πιω σημερα δε θα μετραω πλεον για αλκοολικος, αν δε μπω στο φορουμ δε θα μετραω πλεον για μισανθρωπος, αν δε βγω με το τσουλι που πηρε τηλεφωνο δε θα ειμαι αντικοινωνικος κ.ο.κ. απλα μου κολλανε ταμπελες και χαρακτηρισμους πανω μου, τους οποιος μερικους μπορει να τους ασπαζομαι κι εγω (σαν αυτους που αναφερω), ε και τους αναφερω μπας και βοηθηθει αυτος που μιλαω να καταλαβει τι ειμαι. απλα να περιγραψω τον εαυτο μου προσπαθω, αλλα οταν εχεις μια αυθορμητη συμπεριφορα και σκεψη, δεν γινεται να περιγραφτεις κι ευκολα. τεσπα ουτε σημερα ηπια κρασι, αυριο δε θα πιω ουτε καφε το πρωι, τα κοψα ολα!

----------


## BloodyKate

> βασικα οχι. ποιος χεστηκε για το θεμα της μισανθρωπιας. ρε γμτ δεν με ενδιαφερουν οι ταμπελες και οι χαρακτηρισμοι. δεν ακολουθω κατι συγκεκριμενο, δεν ειμαι κατι συγκεκριμενο, ειμαι ο εαυτος μου, κανω οτι θελω, κανω οτι νιωθω. δε σκεφτομαι πχ αν δε πιω σημερα δε θα μετραω πλεον για αλκοολικος, αν δε μπω στο φορουμ δε θα μετραω πλεον για μισανθρωπος, αν δε βγω με το τσουλι που πηρε τηλεφωνο δε θα ειμαι αντικοινωνικος κ.ο.κ. απλα μου κολλανε ταμπελες και χαρακτηρισμους πανω μου, τους οποιος μερικους μπορει να τους ασπαζομαι κι εγω (σαν αυτους που αναφερω), ε και τους αναφερω μπας και βοηθηθει αυτος που μιλαω να καταλαβει τι ειμαι. απλα να περιγραψω τον εαυτο μου προσπαθω, αλλα οταν εχεις μια αυθορμητη συμπεριφορα και σκεψη, δεν γινεται να περιγραφτεις κι ευκολα. τεσπα ουτε σημερα ηπια κρασι, αυριο δε θα πιω ουτε καφε το πρωι, τα κοψα ολα!


Καταλαβαίνω, καλή τύχη σε ότι κι αν κάνεις.

----------


## msor

Κενο καλησπερα. Ειμαι και εγω αντικοινωνικη οπως λεσ η καλυτερα μοναχικη θα ελεγα. εμενα θα με ενδιεφερε περισσοτερο να μου μιλησεις για το πως νιωθεις και για το πως σκεφτεσαι και ετσι ισως αυτο το φορουμ να κανει καλο και σε εσενα και σε πολλους ακομα που στα λογια σου θα βρουν κατι οικειο..ολοι πανω κατω αυτο ψαχνουμε εδω μεσα , αυτο το κατι οικειο που θα μας κανει να νιωσουμε λιγοτερο μονοι και λιγοτερο "ιδιαιτεροι"..πολλες φορες σκεφτομαι ποσοι ανθρωποι προσπαθουν να δειξουν πως ξεχωρζουν απο το μεσο ανθρωπο και τελικα αυτοι που ξεχωριζουν ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα ηθελαν το αντιθετο..ειρωνεια ε?

----------


## deleted-member30-03

οι απαντησεις στις απλες αυτες ερωτησεις ειναι τοσο συνθετες και αλλαζουν καθε ωρα και στιγμη. το πως νιωθει και σκεφτεται ενας ανθρωπος ειναι κατι που εξελισεται συνεχεια, οποτε αν θες να γινεις λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενη, πχ να ρωτησεις πως νιωθω και τι σκεφτομαι οταν πινω καλυτερα. τεσπα ειπα και στη προηγουμενη σελιδα το κανω γιατι θελω εναν τροπο να ξεφευγω απ'τη πραγματικοτητα, οταν δεν νιωθω καλα σε αυτη. σαν να ανοιγω πορτα σε μια αλλη διασταση και να μην ειμαι χαλια. πινω λοιπον οταν νιωθω υπερβολικη μοναξια και σκεφτομαι οτι δεν υπαρχει αλλη διεξοδος, δεν υπαρχει εστω ενας ανθρωπος να με καταλαβει και να δω μελλον μαζι του (οι γονεις δε μετρανε γιατι θα πεθανουν πρωτοι και δε θα μενω μια ζωη μ'αυτους). ζωη τελειως μονος δε μπορω να με φανταστω οτι κανω, γιατι δεν εχει αξια, δεν εχει νοημα. οι αλλοι μας δινουν χαρα κι ενεργεια, οι αλλοι μας γεμιζουν. οποτε αφου δεν υπαρχουν οι αλλοι να μας γεμισουν, τα κενα γεμιζουν με το αλκοολ. σκεφτομαι οτι τπτ δε προκειται να αλλαξει, και πως ηδη εχω χαραμιστει μονος, αφου εμαθα στη μοναξια, η αρνητικοτητα με εχει κανει κακο και ψυχρο ανθρωπο, γιατι δεν εισεπραξα αγαπη και καλωσυνη.

----------

